# APR/MAY 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you all......much love and luck to all those TTC Naturally 

emilycaitlin
Kamac80
KatyLouLou
janie77 
sailaice
emma.b
Magpie 
Caddy
lilyella 
helenO
Ruthieshmoo 
Flaming Nora
Tasmin
Sukie
Mary M
wishing4miracle
bubbleicious
baby maggie
Rosie P 
Cazzie1978 
LizzyM
ZoeB
bonzi_2002
Delores
KT4UK

Love, Luck and Babydust, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sukie ~ sorry the wicked one arrived hun 

Bonzi and Delores ~ welcome to the thread 

Sailaice ~ oooh lovely wallpaper.......will look gorgeous. I like Laura Ashley stuff but its a bit pricey!

Helen ~ congrats for the promotion 

Zoe ~ good luck with getting your thyroid sorted and fab about the weight loss 

Kate ~ yey well done.....slimmer of the week eh 

Tamsin ~ sorry you got a BFN hun  When do you go away?

Rosie (((hugs)))

Emma ~ have a fab reunion with DH.....have fun 

Hi to everyone.......enjoy chatting in your new home 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks Lizzy, How are you doing?

Emma


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

LizzyB ~ Laura Ashley is more than a bit pricey   I have no idea how I manage to convince my DH but I somehow wangle it!!  

Rosie ~ I am so sorry you are having a rough time of it at the moment   Please don't ever think we aren't here for you because we are, I personally have everything crossed for you and am praying for you and you are always in my thought sweetie!!

Emma ~ Yayyy for DH coming home!! I am really happy for you sweetie!! My cat is expecting kittens but it isn't the same cat   The cat who had the kitten before was my lovely tortie Miss Kitty my lovely Tinkerbell will be a mother now on or around the 16th of May I am sooo excited about this litter! Hope you are pouncing on DH  

Sukie ~ I am so sorry AF got you babe   How are you feeling now?

Bonzi ~ I hope you get your BFP babe  

Kate ~ I didn't realise you were having such a rocky time at work!! Are you ok? Why do you think you will be thrown off your course? Please don't make yourself ill over it babe  

LizzyM ~ Hope the cramps are a good sign!!   

Well girlies I am up at a fine hour thanks to a squawking Miss Kitty (cat) who won't let me sleep. I tested Friday night and Saturday morning but both times were BFN   Not that I should of expected anything else as there was one decent follie...so I treated myself to a few glasses of wine and a few vodkas  and at 12pm I went to bed exhausted for my darling (not) cat to wake me up now!! Needless to say there won't be a chicken dinner for her tomorrow


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi ladies, thought I would dip my toe back in the water   although not going to try until May to give my bod a chance to recover..... Thank you so much for kind words!!! Want to send you all postive vibes for the cycles you are all on!  

Will have to have a read through and catch up !

Saliace - BIG HUGS!!!!!!  

Ruthie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies hope u are all ok?

emma.b - hope u have lots of fun when u have picked hubby up from the airport!!

*lizzyB* - ooohhhh Reading are playing today i hope they win!!

*saila* - sorry your cat woke u so early!! Sorry it was a BFN as well - i hope your AF comes soon so u can get started on the treatment again. Its ok about the course - i feel a bit better today - my tutor has emailed me some hours i done as i didnt have a copy as i sent it to the OU in a rush. The matron wants to know where all my hours are but the OU has them all and i cant get through to them and when i do they put me through to 5 different departments so i end up getting no where! I will just see what happens but i have a back up plan if i get thrown off and lose my job.

*ruth* - so sorry hun but welcome back 

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all, just a quick hello from me!!

On day 10 of 2ww and having lots of cramps, went out last night for the first ages and had a good time.

Hope you are all ok, will come back later.

Love to you

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lizzyM good luck with the 2ww.

I must be tired i just fell asleep on the sofa!!

Kate xx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Glad to hear you are all well.  

Good luck Lizzy with 2 ww

sailaice thanks for the   vibes (keeping all crossed)

Good luck to everyone else on the 2 week wait.  As for me I still have no sign of AF and don't know what to do.  I think I ovulated on 17 or 18 March about 15 or 16 days ago.  I don't know why AF has not arrived.  Really worried and don't want to do a peestick as I always get AF/BFN after doing one.   . I am still on progest tabs ( 2  day) and worried that this might be delaying things.  ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRh   this is really stressful. Just wonder if it is 2 early 15 days after ovulation I got BFN last month but got period 3 days late only after BFN test and stopping progest tabs though.  Girls can anyone shed any light.  I keep thinking I am getting dizzy spells, but could just be that I am overworked, I don't know.  Any ideas?? Is it too early to test? I usually have sore boobs when AF about to turn up.  boobys not painful so just wondering what is going on?? Don't want to get hopes up.  I hate this.


Any help please I am going    here.  Praying AF does not come but at the same time worried it is just late.  Help!    

Love Bonzi
Good luck all


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

HELLO EVERYONE!

I AM RETURN-ED FROM MY HOLS! 

Just been catching up with all the news.

Ruthie - I was so sorry to hear about the miscarriage. How cruel for you after last time. Life is so blinkin' unfair.  Thinking of you, chick!

Kate - work sounds a bit hideous for you at the mo. I hope things sort themselves out for you. Well done on Slimmer of the Week. (A trip to Pizza Hut did I hear you say....... )

Hi Sailace - not long til your downregging now! So exciting!

Helen - congrats on your promotion!

Emily - you are working far too hard. Hope you get some time off soon.

Bonzi - re the late AF, fingers crossed it is good news. The progesterone tablets can delay AF though. Are you going to test?   

Emma - bet it was wonderful to see DH after three months. I expect you will be too busy to post on here for the next few days! 

Tamsin - hope you have a fab break in the New Forest and this lovely weather lasts for you. Lots of nice country pubs round there too.

Hi Sukie - sorry about the BFN this month, honey. Let's hope April is full of new life and that we all get our wishes from the Easter bunny.   

LizzyM - good luck with the 2ww!   

Rosie - sorry to hear that things have not been good with you. Sending you a big hug. 

Big hugs to everyone!

Love Caddy x
(Slightly tanned and peely! - nice)


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

I got off the phone with my older sister who lives in Ireland and she told me that she is 8 weeks pregnant, I tried to reassure her as she has been having some spotting and is worried and spoke to her for awhile longer but when I got off the phone I started crying and haven't been able to stop. I'm really happy for them both as I knew they wanted a third child, the two other girls who I love are great fun and are beautiful. 
I think it's just hard as I've had a nagging in the back of my head since yesterday morning when my period came as Me and dh really thought we had done it this time as I'd had spotting since last Monday. This period has been heavy with lots of clots, making me think some thing had started to implant but I guess I'll never know. Sorry for being so down, had to let it out.  

Sulkie


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh Sukie!

Isn't it just always the way that these difficult pieces of news arrive when you are least able to deal with them? It really makes it trebly hard. It is awful when normally you would be so happy about someone you care about having good news and yet you just wish it was you. It makes me feel like such a nasty and jealous person at times. But don't beat yourself up about feeling bad. It is completely normal.

The clotty AF may be due to the Clomid, chick. Try not to read too much into it.

You will get there and all the pain will be so worth it. Just try and hang in there. Sending you a big hug and lots and lots of hope.   

Love Caddy x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

AWWW Sukie huni, i just wanted to send you some       

Your dream will come true huni try and stay


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Caddy

Thanks hun for positive vibes.  Got pregers test will test tomorrow morning will let you know either way.    stressed    

BONZI
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ruthie ~ just big hugs 

Sukie ~ i'm fine thanks.....just really busy! Sorry you had to go through that with your Sis.....no matter how happy you are for them, it really hurts eh. Take care xx

Sailaice ~ really sorry it was a BFN hun (((hugs))) Hope you get a better night sleep tonight too....darn cats eh  I used to have a seal point syamese who used to shout at me if he wanted me to do something. Mad cat!

Kate ~ how are you doing? Sorry about Reading.......bit of a dubious penalty i think  We're getting relegated.....what a result if we win the FA Cup too 

LizzyM ~ good luck with your 2ww 

Hugs to you Bonzi ~ good luck for tomorrow  

Caddy ~ welcome home 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning all

Tamsin - so sorry about the bfn.

Sukie - also sorry to hear af arrived and then your upset following the chat with your sister.  We had our friends round on Saturday that are due 2 days from when we would have been.  I am really pleased for them - but tried really hard not to mention the m/c all night (they know about it and were a great support but I didn't want to go on and on).  It was difficult not talking about it as they were asking about our holiday plans and stuff and everything was booked when we were pg and we were going to a certain place at a certian time coz of the pregnancy - and now we aren't .....

Emma - glad dh is back and hope you have had a lovely time.

Sailaice - so sorry about your bfn.

Bonzi - looking forward to hearing what I hope is good news!

I didn't need to retest over the weekend as   arrived saturday morning  
Hope people had nice weekends
DC
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Delores ~ I'm not too bothered about the BFN I didn't have my hopes up as I didn't have any follies. Now I can look forward to downregging  

Lizzy ~ I love siamese, especially seal points! Am toying with the idea of getting either a seal point or a red point...will have to see   What have you been up to lately?

Sukie ~   I used to think the exact same thing when I was on clomid as I had lots of clots but none now I have used menopur. It was definately the clomid babe don't beat your self up over it. Stay with us we are here for you  

Caddy ~ Right I am definately off to sunbeds tonight for a quick session!! Can't have you being browner than me!!  

Kate ~ What is the back up plan?  

Well  showed up yesterday! April Fools day too! My body really hates me... I had to laugh or I'd of cried!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

Just yet another quickie, as am at work yet again!!  I've not had a chance to catch up on the news, but I will try to tomorrow.  AF arrived for me today, so heres to next month!!!!


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls 

I am totally in tears and distress   . I did a peestick this morning and got  .  I don't know what is going on with my body.  

 has not arrived yet.  I tried to call my doc to ask him if I should stop progest tabs now that I got a BFN (peestick).  I have not heard from him yet.  I feel awful, and still taking progest tabs.  I ovulated (at least I think so) after seeing big follie (scan) CD 21 and that is 15 days ago.  I don't know what is going on.  NO AF and  .  Girls any advice. Desperate now   

Just want to start my FET this month.  Are these pee sticks accurate? Can it be too early to test and I am getting BFN Should I stop the progest tabs to get AF?

HELP!
BONZI


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Bonzi huni       

I really dont know the answer to question huni but i wanted to give you a big cuddle!!

Dont cry my beautiful, if i could i would come and hug you for real!!

I am sure one of the others will be along shortly to answer!!

      

Love ya xxxx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Lizzy

Thank you hunny. I feel soo down   and those hugs were really needed.  

I will wait for someone to shed some light. There must be a light at the end of the tunnel, that I can't see just yet.

Thanks hun
BONZI
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Bonzi   I hope it turns to a bfp for you x

Em sorry your A/F came 

Delores Sorry to about your m/c, thank you for your kind words.

Thanks for all the support girls I'd be lost without you all. 

I'll catch up properly later x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

*Sukie* - Sorry to hear AF got you  Well done for putting on a brave face and being so understanding towards your sis. 
*LizzyB* - We leave Thursday morning 
*Kate* - Sorry to hear things are a bit tough with your course. Hope things work out and you don't get thrown off! Well done on your fab weight loss and glad the mini meet went well!
*Emma* - Hope you are enjoying DH being home 
*sailiace* - Sorry  showed, but hey, onwards and upwards! Downregging here you come! Hope miss Kitty is better?
*Emily* - Sorry to hear  showed up for you too - she really has been doing the rounds hasn't she! Hope work is ok?
*Ruthie* - Great to have you back hon, although wish it was under happier circumstances. 
*Caddy* - Welcome back! Where did you go? Can't have been the UK!
*Delores* - Oh no, you got  too, sorry hon.  for this month
*Bonzi * - Hope the Dr phones you back today. What test did you use? Was it used first thing? I would keep on with the tabs, until Dr says otherwise. Have you done another test today?
*LizzyM* -  for you hon...hope it's your month!
*RosieP* - Sorry to hear you are having a tough time hon - thinking of you and hoping all is still ok with your PG and MIL is coping ok - must have been devestatig news 

Well feeling absolute crap! Think all the mess and dust from the ceiling collapse has caught up with me, as am full of sinus trouble, snotty nose, cough etc - great! Still, last day at work today, so that's helping! DH last day at his job today too! Suddently hit me today - oh my god, he's out of work - well not officially until 20th April, but you know what I mean! Out for a meal tonight to "celebrate"

Tams
xxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quickie. Sorry to hear the witch has been putting herself about    hope you're all ok.  I think we could all do with a big hug so...

         

As for me I'm on leave all this week, hurray!  Had a bad start to my hols tho, I was meant to go and see my pg friend on Sunday and chickened out, made dh lie and say I was ill    I feel so guilty, as I know realistically I wont be able to see her before she leaves - she's emigrating!  I think you just have to do what's necessary to stay sane sometimes, but it doesn't feel good does it? 

Now trying to put it behind me and enjoy the rest of my time off. We're off to hit the shops at Lakeside in a bit!  What has everyone got planned for Easter? Looks like the weather might actually be nice!

Helen
xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi ya *Helen* - Gosh I feel bad, I missed you off above! Sorry 
Hey don't feel bad about your friend. We've all been faced with situations like that. We all understand!
Lakeside aye! I forget, where do you live? Isn't Bluewater nearer?
Enjoy your week off! I'm sure you know by now that we are of to the New Forest on Thursday, for a week. Yeah weather forecast so far looks fab, so that's gonna help! What you up to?


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi 
Just vv quick from me as am working in London (not my usual base)
Just wanted to send Bonzi a big hug.  So sorry hun, hope it turns out the peestick is wrong!
Take care
DC


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Sweetie Pies!!

Helen ~ I wish I was off for a week!! I am sooo tired of working!!

Tamsin ~ Miss Kitty is still a monster!!   I am very tired of her but we are making progress with her behaviour! I will be mating her in about 6 weeks so hopefully pregnancy will calm her down   How long is DH out of work for?? Enjoy your meal!!

Bonzi ~ I am so sorry about the BFN sweetie  

Em ~   I'm so sorry sweetie!! Here to next month!!

Rosie ~       

Off to the hospital tonight ladies to pick up prescription for downregging


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks soooooooo much for all your support.  I am still taking progest tabs until I hear from my doc, thanks for the advice. 

It looks like     is trying to make an exit    I had some brown spotting (TMI sorry) and think this might be  

Thanks again ladies. Good luck    for all of you.

BONZI
xxxxx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Hello ladies.

i am currently ttc naturally i was due on my af friday just gone but it hasn't arrived yet but im not getting my hope up yet because it was 2 weeks late last month.

i have been on a course of zoladex and hrt to help with my endometriosis so i think its messing my period around abit!!!! i finished this tx in nov. this will be my 3rd period since coming off it.

look forward to hearing from you all.

katie xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome Katie Good luck and I hope you get a  

Bonzi Hope the witch stays away  

Rosie   Hope it went well today  

Sailaice Hope Miss Kitty is calming down  

Kate how are you doing?

Delores Hope you had a good day working in London x

Tamsin Hope you are feeling better, where are you going for your meal tonight and can I come 

LizzyM Hows it all going hun?

Helen Thankyou for our group hug  Hope you enjoyed your shopping trip, I'm having a quiet, Easter how about you?

Ruth  

Kathryn Where are you?

Emma I bet it's great having dh back good luck 

Mary How are things in sunny Dubai

Sorry if I missed anyone off  

Well I've got date for my initial appointment for the IVF at Woking Nuffield for the 20th April. I can't wait 

Sukie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG, i am now going mad, i just want to test!!

I have been having so many stomach cramps, i am so bloated, feel sick all the time, was actually sick on sunday after eating pickled onions    i feel different, i just dont know if this is my mind playing tricks on me!! I might test early as there is only 2 days left!!

Anyway how is everyone, i hope you are all well, i will do some personals very soon, i know i keep sayong that but i promise i will before sunday!!

Sorry to those who got caught by the witch stay    my lovelies!!

Speak soon

Love Lizzy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - Glad you are making progress with Miss Kitty! DH will be out of work, for as long as it takes him to get another job!!

*katie* - Welcome and best of luck

*Sukie* - Great news about the appt date!  Oh we're only out for a Harvester, nout special
*
LizzyM* - still got  for you


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies hope u are well?

I will catch up soon

Kate xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Thanks so much for all your good luck wishes for today.

Well after all that bleeding and passing clots and disappearing symptoms and worry we had the private reassurance scan today and we saw a lovely little bubbs with heartbeat, arms, legs and doing somersalts and riverdancing. I can't tell you how relieved we were and how wonderful it was. I actually might start to let myself believe that this could happen now. We were so prepared for the worst to happen again, and I even didn't put make up on as I didn't want it to run all down my face in there, but we just feel very lucky and blessed. I know we are nowhere near out of the woods yet, but we're just thankful that it's not all over yet.

Anyway, I wanted to do personals but must go and make my tea. Will be back tomorrow to do more personals and catch up with you all.

Hope you're all well. Take care.

And thanks again for your kind thoughts. 

Rosie. XXX


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Rosie ~ I am so excited for you sweetie!! Still take it easy though!!!  and look after Little P won't be long till we all can meet him or her!!

Kate ~ 

Tamsin ~ Tell him while he is looking for one to see if he can find one for me  

Lizzy ~ Hold on hunni!!! Or if you have tested   

Katie ~ Welcome and hope you get the positive you have been hoping for!!

So angry!! Went to hospital last night got prescription and went to hospital pharmacy we were one minute late and they refused to serve us!! Grrrrr DH was sooo mad at them! It is half an hour away from us too
Right on the + side I got prescribed Syneral nasal spray 1 puff each nostril twice a day start 21st of April. and 150iu of Menopur once a day starting CD 34.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Lizzy - Don't test!   Hold on just one more day maybe? Sending out positive thoughts for you              

Sailaice - Is your kitty a mommy yet? how exciting!!

Sukei - Glad things are moving forward for you!!  

Rosie - Congratulations on the positive scan and I hope you have a smooth uneventfull 7 months ahead of you!! x

Kate - Hiya!! 

In a dilemma.... things are dieing down now and bleeding is coming to an end... nut sure weather to ttc in May or to wait longer to let body get to full recovery? also wedding in Aug so could wait till after but I may regret that  

Ruthie xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Just popping in quickly, sorry i haven't been in recently but i have tonsilitis, it came out Saturday night.

I have returned to work today, only becasue DH now has it (couldn't stay at home with dying man!!! ) and Masons nursery is two minuets from my work so i would have to bring him in anyway cause i still have to pay even if he doesn't attend (also cannot afford for me and DH to be off unpaid!)

So as you can guess i'm not doing much work but on the old faithful FF board! HA HA

Also A/F arrived with avengence Saturday (could have done without that and tonsilitis!) and she now stays for longer for some reason, i used to get her for about 3 days now i am on day 5 and shes still going strong - RAH - she can go away now - i've had enuff!

Catch ya later

Zoe x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ruthieshmoo said:


> Sailaice - Is your kitty a mommy yet? how exciting!!


Not yet sweetie! May the 17th she is due. Very exciting!! I would ttc Ruthie if I were you there is a higher chance of it happening


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

hello again ladies.

im so upset i was 5 days late on period and its arrived today   

fingers crossed for next month.

hope your all well im trying to read all your posts to get to know you all.

take care all and        to everyone

hugs katie xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Katie - Big hugs to you!!!   

Ruthie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies 

Sorry ive been AWOL!! Placement has been really busy then when i get in from work im shattered!!

Ok lets have a go at some personals...........

Caddy - lovely to have u back - did u have a nice time? Did u get my PM? Yep pizza hut was great fun!!

sukie - big hugs hun  Congrats but your sister but its so hard isnt it when u want a baby so much and people do ask u things about their pregnancy. U are very strong. I am ok i guess apart from being so tired!

lizzyB - i know i cant believe Reading lost against spurs! I really want Watford to win the FA cup!

delores - sorry your AF arrived.

Saila - sorry your AF arrived but at least u can start DR! I also cant believe the pharmacy wouldnt serve u! My back up plan if they throw me off the course etc is so finish my biology and take the exam and then apply to join the ambulance service.

emilycailtin - sorry your AF arrived.

bonzi - sorry it was a BFN.

Tamsin - i hope u feel better soon. It never rains but pours for u hun. Oh and im getting weighed tonite!

Katie - welcome. Sorry your AF came.

LizzyM - good luck with testing.

Ruth - hope u are ok and big hugs.

Hope everyone else is ok?

Kate xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Well my 2ww is over for another month.  I really did think I'd be on here tomorrow with good news, AF was late and AF signs had disappeared, but no she put in a surpise appearance this evening!    Bloody hell. 

Oh well, saved me wasting another peestick I suppose. And it is NOT going to spoil my week off. The weather forecast for tomorrow looks lovely, I'm going to get out in the garden, do some exercise, maybe treat myself to afternoon tea at the local posh country house hotel... Lovely. And Henry's just come across for a cuddle, aaaaah  

Tamsin, have a great time in the New Forest! 

Kate, did you get your course sorted out hun?

Ruthie, I think if you feel up to it you should get straight back onto ttc, as Saila says you might be more fertile right now   

Hi KT4, so sorry the witch showed up, she's such a cow. 

Hi Zoe, hope you're feeling better soon

gonna have to stop, Henry is laid on the keyboard!!  Difficult to reach      the keys


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

Helen and Katie sorry the   showed up,   for your new cycle

Ruthie Do what feels right to you  

Sal That is soooo annoying and especially after traveling all that way  

LizzyM Hang in there hun 

Sukie


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning all
Well, I went out and bought a new (second hand) car.  Had quite a good laugh haggling with the salesman and we ended up tossing a coin for the last £25 - I won!  

Katie - hi and welcome.  We have similar histories - I too have endo and was told not to expect children too easily and was then blesssed to conceive naturally and our son was born in July 2005.  I have also had laps and too many drugs!  I was fortunate enough to conciveve again this year but sadly lost our baby at 9 weeks.   

Lizzy - hope you have managed to hang in there and not test early. Or fingers crossed for BFP 

Sukie - sorry to hear the pharmacy messed you about.  But good news on the appointment this month!

Rosie - so glad to hear everything is well.  Hope you have an easy time over the next few months.

Helen - sorry to about af  

Hi to everyone else
DC


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

I have a tutorial today then off to work!

Helen - sorry that your AF arrived. Yeah i spoke to the OU and i should get my results in 2-3 weeks so i cant do anything till then really!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Cuties!!  

Sukie ~ I know very annoying I am going to have to go and get in tomorrow morning now...grrrrrr [email protected]@dy hospitals!!

Helen ~ I am so sorry AF showed up but you are right down let it spoil your time off  

Kate ~ Ooo ambulance service! As a paramedic?

I am in the office today!! So upset as I should be basking in the sunshine with my cats at home


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning Ladies! Happy Easter...

I think you are right Saliaice, I will start to ttc and if my W dress needs to be adjusted then so be it! 

DC - Congrats on the haggling!!! lol

R x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

yaaaaay!! That is great news!! I have everything crossed for you Ruthie!! 

It is sooo warm!! I want to be outside!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Saila, Ruthie and Delores, thanks so much for your kind words and support. I know things could still go wrong and am still very nervous. I 'won' a doppler off Ebay, so I'm sure when I can't find the heartbeat on that I'll get myself in a mad panic.  

Saila, I've heard that syranel (sp?) tastes awful in the back of your throat when you snort it, so you might have some chocolate to get rid of the taste. Hope you get loads of Easter eggs!   So is Tinkerbell due on 17th May? How exciting - lovely kittens.

Ruthie, I was so sorry to hear about your miscarriage  . I had a missed miscarriage at 8 and a half weeks in July 2005 and it was absolutely heartbreaking as you go for scan expecting everything to be ok, and it's such a shock when it's not. I don't know about you but nobody warned us that could happen and it was a huge shock. They told me to wait 3 months before ttc again, but as you can see it's been nearly 2 years and I wasn't oving naturally anyway. I have also heard of others who have tried and become pg straight away, so I think it's a very personal decision of when you feel physically and more importantly emotionally ready. Keeping everything crossed for you hun!   And if you do start now and get pg, you'll probably get away without showing for 3/4 months. Fingers crossed.

Zoe, hope your tonsillitis is gone for Easter. The best cure is chocolate anyway for sure!

Hi Katie, sorry AF came. She is a right old   isn't she? Sending you lots of   for next cycle. 

Helen, sorry AF showed for you too. Wishing you lots of   for next cycle. Mmmmm, afternoon tea at country house hotel sounds lovely! I haven't done anything like that for years. MIL lives in Cornwall and whenever we go down to stay I always ask if we can go for cream tea, but we never do. I'm going to INSIST next time!   I see you have an attention seeking cat too. Our Pushka keeps lying across DH's files so he can't do his work, then she rolls around on them right in front of him which means 'tickle me, tickle me'! 

Sukie, hope everything goes well for your sister's scan tomorrow.   Good that they will still do it on a Good Friday.

Delores, I love your way of haggling!   I love when haggling is fun, and everyone's happy.   Nice to get a new car too. I'm trying to sell mine at the moment, but keep getting loads of calls from canvassers!  

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all have a lovely Easter and that the Easter Bunny brings you lots of scrummy eggs! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's another really quick hello from me I'm afraid!!!  Hope you have a nice Easter!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls 

Saila - yes as am ambulance technician then train to be a paramedic.

Work and my tutorial wasnt too bad today!

I am really tired now!

Im off to cambridge tomorrow to stay with my mum and her man in their caravan - we are leaving the dog at my mums house as my brother will look after her! So we can get away from here for a bit!

Also today my friend who im doing my studying with told me that her 16 yr old daughter is pregnant. It came as no surprise really and my friend told me before i heard it from someone else. When she told me i burst into tears - im totally gutted.

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Firstly, just much love and hugs to everyone who's had the  arrive 

Sukie ~ well done on getting your appt through....really hope you don't need it though 

Rosie ~ so pleased your scan went well 

Ruthie ~ loads of luck hun 

Sailaice ~ arghhhhh, thats really frustrating, wouldn't have been too much for them to help you out hey!!

Kate ~ you sound so busy hun....have a really lovely time with your mum. Sorry about today with your friend and her daughter 

Emily ~ have a fab Easter too 

Hi to everyone else, promise to do better catch ups!! Have a lovely time over Easter and don't eat too much chocolate. What am i saying........eat loads!!! 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Lizzy I hope so too 

Sal Hope you get it this time 

Ruth Good luck    

Rosie Thats a good way of looking at it 

I'll pop back later as Glen's nan is coming round and he keeps shouting at me as i'm still in my pj's 

Sukie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all, Happy Easter!!

Well af is due today and so far so good, no sign of her but who knows, will test tomorrow if nothing by then!! Knowing my luck she will appear at the last minute but must stay    and keep fingers crossed!!

Rosie - It is lovely to hear from, i am glad that your scan went well, take it easy huni!  

Kate - You must be busy hun as never see you as much these days, have a great weekend, and here a big   i know how you feel regarding you friend and her daughter, your time will come sweetie, keep your chin up.

Sukie - Have a lovely day with DH nan, i hope you got changed in time  

Sal - Hi hun, how are things with you?

Ruthie - I wish you all the luck in the world huni!!   

Emily - Have a nice easter, hope things are well with you??

Lizzy - You shouldnt be encouraging us to eat lots of choc, you naughty, i will though   

Hi to any one that i have missed, have a lovely weekend and i will let you know if   shows her face!!

Lots of love and luck

Lizzy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

I managed to just about get finished just in time,  Good luck for tomorrow and I'll be thinking of you


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

hello

I've been wandering around the site and trying to find a place to settle and thought I would pop up and say hi here. Feels like this might be the thread for me as those 2 weeks do seem to drag on forever!!! Every twinge, gurgle, everything, gets super analysed- just in case this is the month....!

Anyway, I am at day 15 right now so about to head into the 2WW twighlight zone- think you girls can keep me company as I go slowly   ?

Susie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Just a quick update,   has not shown her face yet, just come back from dp brothers house, i was sat in his living room and a load of sick came up but managed to swallow it!! How nice, didnt know what else to do so i hoping this is a good sign   

Kathleeannie welcome hun, we are a mad bunch on this thread but you will soon get used to us, good luck on your 2ww   

Will update again tomorrow ladies

Love and luck

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Girls!!  

Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend!! I can't believe how crappy the weather was today   I thought it would be lovely and sunny but no it had to be cloudy when I'm not at work

LizzyM ~ OMG I hope the sick means you have a  

Susie ~ Hello and welcome  Good luck for this 2ww  

LizzyB ~ Hope you are having a good easter!! Have you any plans?? 

Kate ~ I hope you have a lovely time at the caravan 

Em ~ Hope you are enjoying easter weekend!!

Rosie ~ I have heard a few bad stories about the taste too   Hopefully it won't be too bad.... Hope you and Little P are ok! Love the scan pic


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning all just a quick update from me, did a test this morning at 7.30 and still saying bfn but af is no where to be sign, not even any signs she is on her ugly way!!

Any ideas girls?? I am rather stumped as she is never late, i think i going to go and buy some more tests today so i can do another one tomorrow if she hasnt appeared by then!

Is it still to early to tell? Please help girls.

*I NEED YOU!!!*


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

WHERE ARE YOU ALL WHEN I NEED YOU LADIES

*HELP HELP HELP*

Have been out and brought more tests today arrrrrrrrrggggggggggg i am going mad, i know one of 2ww women is around somewhere


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Lizzy

Am afraid I don't have many words of wisdom but just wanted you to know that I am here sending you positive vibes- desperately, desperately hoping that you have good news this month xx

I have never been pregnant so can't help a whole lot but I know that, sometimes, home Pg tests can give a false negative if used too early so don't abandon all hope!

I know what it's like to think "this could be it" and be impatient to take tests- does it ever cross your mind to buy shares in Boots to make some of our test money back!!

I guess my advice would be to try and wait a bit longer before you test again- a couple of days at least. If this is the one, that BFP isn't going anywhere- it will still be waiting for you in a couple of days and more negative tests will just make you feel so rubbish.

Doesn't take the agonising away though does it? Sorry can't be more help but thinking of you xxx

      

Susie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Susie,

Thank you so much for replying huni!! I am going to wait til tomorrow to test again, it is hard and i just want to know that if i am not pg then where is af, that is what is driving me crazy!!

I agree with the shares in boots, maybe we should enquire about doing that!

Any way tell me abit about yourself hun, i like to get to know everyone, how long you been trying?

Look forward to hearing from you

Love Lizzy xxx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Lizzy

I'm 32, DP 42 (Sugar Daddy!) been TTC for about 18 months. Emotions have gone up and down over that time. Just about got myself to a positive state of mind- it will happen, mostly need to relax etc... then possible hydrosalpinx spotted on scan. Since then I have been a bit all over the place tbh. Poor DP, who has a teenage daughter, now also has to manage my tantrums every other day!

This whole business is just so horrible and frustrating isn't it? We just have to stay positive and belief that this will happen when the time is right for our babies to arrive.

Will be waiting for your news over next couple of days    

Susie xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

We both have sugar daddies then hun    my dp is 11 years older than me!!

Well no af yet so that is a good sign, but if she is going to come then i wish i was sooner rather than later! It is frustrating and we will all get our babies it is just a matter of time as to when we get them!! Our dreams will come true but it is stressful and i find it hard to stay positive which annoys my dp, but in his heart of hearts it upsets him to. He wanted to look at my test this morning and when he saw it was a bfn his face just fell!!   i just hoping that the test is wrong and we are pg but only time will tell!!

Love

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quickie - good luck LizzieM, stay strong and let us know what happens!  I've got everything crossed for you hun     

Susie, welcome to the thread    I've recently been dx with a hydro too.  Are you planning to have any treatment for it?  My cons has said she will monitor it and remove it if it is still there in a couple of months. 

 to all the other lovely ladies, hope you're all enjoying the gorgeous easter weather!

Helen
xx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Helen

My hydro is still "?" as only spotted on scan- not confirmed.

I really want the hospital to do a HSG ASAP so that I know what I'm dealing with but they have said it is their policy to do PCT 1 month followed by HSG next month- Grrrr.

We did have a PCT booked for couple of days ago but the pressure of having to perform to order was a bit dificult for my DP   so we have had to put everything back a month. My DP was none too popular I can tell you- poor guy, he is such a sweetie and this whole thing is so hard for us both (pun honestly not intended there...).

Fingers crossed for you though- where are you in your cycle?

Also, still sending out heaps of   and   to Lizzy

Susie xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome Susie We'll look after you 

LizzyM How are you doing today? What day are you on? How overdue are you? (sorry lots of questions) good luck hun  

Hi Helen Hope your enjoying the weather and lots of chocolate

Happy easter to everyone. Hope you are all having a relaxing time 

Sukie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi sukie, Happy easter!

I am on day 30 now huni and still no af, did another test this morning and it is still a  so it looks like i am just waiting for the old witch to show her face, just wish she would hurry up!! I am getting a bit frustrated to be honest but there you go!

How are things with you? It has been very quiet on here this weekend, to quiet for my liking!

*HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!*

Love and luck to you all

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
I've just finnished my last unsucessful bout of clomid so now I'm TTC naturally while we wait for IUI. Not on the 2ww yet but just wanted to say hi to you all     
Susie, just wanted to say hi. I know how you and DP feel hun. DH and i enjoy a pretty active and fun SL   all except for that crucial time in the month. I think the pressure of "having" to do it really takes it's toll. There have been times when we've ended up rowing or crying just because of the stress (and we never row!). Anyone that can't empathise with your dp has obviously been lucky to never be put in this dreadful position. The only thing you can do hun is try to soldier on and enjoy each other properly during the rest of the month, good luck  

Good luck to everyone on their   
Kathryn xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Maggie Yep it's very quiet  Don't give up yet  

Hi Kathryn Welcome and don't worry we stay on when we are not on the tww I'm only on day 9. Good luck hun x

Sukie


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Going to do some gardening I'll pop back later on x


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Right girls

We're going to head for the country and camp overnight so will be back tomorrow eve (Think this a ploy to get me away from the computer and stop me obsessing for a few hours...)

Have a good couple of days- Lizzie, still got my fingers crossed for you.

Take care, 

Susie x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all my lovelies!!

WHERE ARE YOU ALL?

It is so quiet on here and i really dont like it! Well just a update from me am now on CD31 ( very strange ) af is still no show so i am getting really    with it now coz if i not pg then for gods sake just make an apperance!!

I have just thought have you all eaten yourself to death with choccie?? Is that why none of you are here, or cant you move off the sofa    !!

Have a good monday ladies 

Love Lizzy xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

wel il be joining you ladies agin soon .icsi ddnt work.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls and happy easter 

Susie and kathryn welcome 

LizzyB - i had a good time away we stayed away 2 nites in the end!

lizzyM - sorry BFN but keep testing in a few days.

I have been busy with working, studying and other stuff!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya all Happy Easter!    

Wishing4mircale - So sorry icsi didn't work    have a big glass of vino and treat yourself today xx Any ideas about what next? (sorry don't know your story)

Lizzy - Bad bad bad bad    for not showing her face! Sending load of postive thoughts that April will be the month!  

I'm at work (I work on a helpline) but only got 10 more mins! yay!!  

Ruthie x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

save up for another go i surpose.got to book follow up app yet to see if i can share again.its all so much to do and think about at min.but we will get there.af in full force and heavy.we didnt even make it test day.got no frosties so doing all over again.


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Well just a quick from me just to say that AF has arrived!!

I feeling ok about it coz at least we can move on and ready for extra bms this month  

It has just been very unusal that i have had a 31 day cycle!!

Oh well next month for me, fingers crossed for all of us!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi lizzy sorry that your AF arrived im just waiting for mine!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Wishing for a miracle I'm sorry that the ICSI didn't work 

LizzyM Sorry your A/f came glad your ok 

Hi Ruth and Kate  

Sukie


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Lizzy

Sorry that this wasn't the one- glad you feeling positive and looking forward.
xx

Susie


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Ladies  

LizzyM sorry to hear   has reared her ugly head again hun, it's a real b*tch isn't it  . Thinking of you today   xx

Wishing4amiracle - how you doing?? Hope you can get some   vibes going. I'm sending loads to you hun!   

Kate, when is your   due?? Hope she doesn't come. I'm sending you loads of baby dust  .

Hi Ruth how you doing?

Take care all on 2ww, I'll be joining you soon xx
Kathrynxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sukie hope u are well?

Kathryn emma - no hope with me this month im afraid - i know for a fact my AF will turn up as not had any BMS for about 5 weeks now!

Kate xx


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Kate,
Sorry hun, I didn't realise - guess you can always keep 'em crossed for an immaculate conception - lol


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thats ok kathryn  Have heard of people still having AF's and being pregnant but after 4 years plus of trying i dont think i will ever have kids naturally!

Kate xx


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie to say AF still hasn't reared her ugly head. Haven't a clue whats going on. 
One sort of positive test yesterday, one very obviously negative today 

Either hcg injection still lingering or dodgy tests!

I'll post again tomorrow with any news...

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry guys,

Just realised I posted on the TTC naturally instead of TTC with TX and realised you're probably wondering who the hell I am! Whoops! sums up my weekend really! Was just being nosey and replied on the wrong thread.

Anyhow, have just read all your posts and want to wish you all the best of luck...

Love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi all
happy Easter

Lizzy - so sorry I wasn't around to give you support over the weekend.  Sorry that it was bfn - but glad for you that af finally turned up  

Welcome to Susie and Kathryn

Sorry this is just a quickie, need to catch up with work emails!
DC


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Girls 

Lizzy ~ I am so sorry that  arrived, how are you feeling now sweetie?

Kate ~ Hurry up and get  

wishing4miracle ~ I am so sorry ICSI didn't work. Don't you get a free "go" on the NHS?

Ruthie ~ What kind of helpline?

Kathryn ~ I am currently having IUI so if you need any questions answering give me a shout  

I am soooo tired girls!! Drinking coffee hoping that will make a difference   I need another break!!


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all

I'm on day 19 of my cycle (periods very irregular so not sure when I oved) and I'm already starting to drive myself mad with checking for signs. I've been in work an hour and the only "work" I've done is countless Google searchs on "early pregnancy signs".....

Thought I had a metalic taste in my mouth this am and got quite excited- is probably nothing.

When will the madness end!!!  

Susie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Susie ~   I used to google early pregnancy signs constantly babe so I know what you are going through. I used to plan the nursery, clothes I was going to put on him/her. The 2ww is just terrible!! Hope you get a BFP hon.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls i hope u are all well today?!

Well we ended up buying a sat nav today after getting lost at the weekend! It was a bargain at £71!!

Saila - i wish i could get jiggy but ive lost all my libido!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've lost the charger for my dads sat nav   He's going to go crazy  it's a nav man one and the only place that does them is maplin and they are out of stock


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh no saila!!!! Ooooppppssss!!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Afternoon ladies, hope you are all ok! Its so nice and sunny here and i have just got in from work so have missed most of the day!

DC - Oh huni thanks, it ok you werent here i am fine huni, just cant wait to get started this month  

Saliaice - I am fine hun, glad i know where i stand and can get on ttc, how are things with you, where have you been?

Kate - Hi hun bargin on the sat nav, hope you are well!

Susie - Good luck with your 2ww hun, it a nightmare i know but you will be fine, fingers crossed!

Hi to everyone else!

Love Lizzy xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been around, it's been hectic here!  My car is poorly    so am looking everywhere to get one I can afford!!

I'm on nights tomorrow night, so will catch up when I'm there xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lizzyM  Its been lovely here today! We took the dog on a really long walk!

The sat nav is great - we had to go out for a drive just to use it!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Kate I'm good thanks, how are things with you. How long is it till you go about the IVF treatment?



sailaice said:


> I've lost the charger for my dads sat nav  He's going to go crazy  it's a nav man one and the only place that does them is maplin and they are out of stock


 Hope you find it soon 

Emilycatlin 

Emma B How are you doing?

Hi to Helen, Rosie, Tamsin, Hayley, Kathryn, Ruthie, LizzyM, LizzyB, Delores, kathleenannie, Caddy, Kathryn Emma and anyone else I've missed x

Lots of love to Jane and Liz if you are still reading.

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sukie i have been busy with my placement and studying so am tired a lot at the moment!

As for the IVF we need to get some money saved but i dont think this is going to happen for a long while - i think we need to sell the house first so at the moment is wont happen and i dont want to start any treatment until ive qulaified so not till about march time next yr. I personally dont feel ready at the moment.

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Hopefully something will happen before hand


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

It mite do u never know but i dont feel really positive at the moment so not banking on it!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Kate


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks sukie and im keeping everything crossed for u too

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~ Did your DH's SA improve? Would you not have a go at IUI??

Sukie ~ How are you babe?

Em ~ Hope you are ok hon. How is this cycle going??

Lizzy ~ It's nice and sunny here today too!!

I am so shattered today!! Tonight I am going to the sunbeds (while I still can before treatment starts again) joining the gym, bath annd early night!! I'm being so good today I'm having a tin of plum tomatoes for lunch


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls 

Saila - yeah his SA had improved but not enough for IUI im afraid so its IVF for us!

Kate xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Sailaice, a tin of plum tomatoes for lunch??   I'd have to eat the tin as well, that wouldn't fill me up!  I'm having homemade cauliflower soup & roll - it was my last day of work yesterday and I spent the whole afternoon in the kitchen!    You are good joining the gym - just remember you have to go and work out too!  

Kate, sorry you're not feeling positive hun    Its good that DH's SA had improved, could it get better still?

Hi emilycaitlin   what a pain about your car!  Hope you can nurse it back to health  

LizzyM, I'm so in awe, you sound so positive its fantastic!  Hopefully that PMA will get you a result this month    

 to Susie, Delores, sarah, Kathryn, wishing, and everyone else - I can't keep up!

News from me - I got my date through for my follow up scan to check my hydro - 23rd April, so not long to wait at all!  And Henry has carried on bring home 'presents': three more dead shrews, and Monday night he brought home a live mouse   - I wouldn't mind but he brought it up to our bedroom to play with!!  We ended up sleeping in the spare room  

Have a good day everyone
Helen
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Helen - i dont know if his SA will improve - it could do but then he does still smoke and drink and is overweight so not really good for his swimmers!! Well done and good luck with your appointment on the 23rd april!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi everyone hope you are all well?!!

Kate -  Hi huni good news re dh sa improving, fingers crossed for you that they do improve a little bit more. How is work going?

Sailaice - You are good joining the gym, dont think i could be bothered to do it! Not sure on the tin of tomatoes though huni  

Helen - If i dont stay positive then i would probably cry! Good luck with your scan huni!!

Hi to all you other ladies, i hope you are all ok, its been very quiet on here!! Where are you all??   

As for me i have been to the doctors to discuss my blood results and they have come back fine, my testosterone has gone down to which is great!! Dp has got to give a   test then if that comes back ok we are being referred so i hoping we do it this month!

Love to all

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Helen good luck for the 23rd 

Sailaice I'm good thanks for asking how are you doing?

LizzyM


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LizzyM - great news on the blood results. Work is ok hun im back in tomorrow and friday - my mentor wasnt too pleased with me as i havnt been in this week but i have been doing my portfolio!

Went to slimming world and 3 pounds on!! Must be a combination of drinking over the weekend, eating choccie and having my AF!

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all well and having lots of bms!!   

I have a question.............. Has anyone used ovulation tests? If so what do you think of them and did anyone have any success?

Big hugs to everyone katie xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi katie lovely to see u on the boards.

I used OPK's once and it said i was ovulating and we had BMS but no result but we have a male factor problem as well.

Kate xx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Katie

I'm a bit new around here so hello  

I'm certainly no expert but have used OPK's on and off. I've given up on them for now tbh. I may well have been using them wrong but found it really hard to get a positive result (even though blood tests say I'm oving). In the end it was just another thing for me to obsess and worry about and I decided that I was better focussing my energy elsewhere.

I did ask for a bit of advice on here and a few people said not to put too much on them.

Sorry not to be more help- here's some positive vibes anyway...  

Susie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Right ladies im off to bed now.

Im on a long day tomorrow on placement!

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening/Morning all!!!

I'm at work now and my colleague is on her break, so, I thought I would take a chance to try and catch up a bit!!

Kate - Sorry you didn't get better news, but you never know, things may start to improve further.  How's the placement going?

Susie and Katie - Welcome huns!

LizzyM - Congrats on the blood tests going well!!  When do you see anyone again?

Sukie - How are you?

Sailiace - I like tinned tomatoes, I often have them for brekkie at work, with some toast.  How are you doing these days anyway?

Helen - Good luck for the 23rd!!!  That has freaked me out about the live mouse, I wouldnt be able to sleep in the spare room even, I'd have to be out of the house!!!!  

Hi to Rosie, Tamsin, Hayley, Kathryn, LizzyB, Delores, Caddy, Emma and anyone else!!

I managed to sort my car, bought another one!!!  I'm picking it up on Tuesday.  It's 5 years old, but smaller engine and lower insurance, so should be good!  I'm on the countdown to my appointment about injectables now, a wek on Friday, the 20th!  Am nervous!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls 

Looks like it will be another lovely day. I am sat at work with my spanish music on 

Em ~ I love them on toast too!! What injectables are you having and is it for IUI?? I start dowregging a week on saturday.

Kate ~ Good Luck on your placement tomorrow!   Did you get my text the other day  

Katie ~ I used to use opk's too, I still have boxes full of them but have given up on them now.  

Susie ~ I found the opks odd, your right they are a bit crazy   I took them as gospel but it turns out they can be so odd and so many things can affect them.

LizzyM ~ Good news about the blood tests  

Helen ~ How do you do your homemade cauliflower soup it sounds lovely!!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Saila and emilycaitlin, how exciting counting down to your jabs!  Good luck girls     

Sailaice, the soup is really easy - chop up an onion and an entire head of cauliflower, simmer them in veg stock for about 15 min, blitz in a blender then add some milk, salt and pepper, and about 2oz cheese and reheat to a simmer.  Yum!

Kate, don't work too hard on your placement!

KT, I've never tried OPKs cos like the other ladies I reckoned I'd just get obsessive about them  

Lizzy, good news about your blood results, yay!   Good luck for dp. 

Hi sukie  

and hallo to anyone I've missed! 

Mmmm, off to eat a muffin now, not that I'm obsessed by food or anything


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Helen ~ How much milk??   I want a muffin too


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Afternoon all!!

Katie is used opk for about 4/5 months and i never once got a result   i got very frustrated with them so i gave up and my doc also said they are not 100% reliable huni! 

Helen how are you hun? Was your muffin nice, i love blueberry ones!

Kate how did your placement go today huni? I hope you didnt work to hard sweetie.

Sailaice what do you do for a living huni, i see you always at work but i thought i would ask what you do as i have no idea  

Emilycaitlin so glad you found another car, how annoying must that have been! You will be fine with your injectables huni, dont worry!

Hi sukie how are things with you?

Rosie where are you hun? How are things with the beanie?

Hi to everyone else i have missed! Have a good evening ladies!

Love Lizzy xxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

Back from my travels to the New Forest!  Had a great week. Weather was fab, which really helped! Not back to work until Monday, so 3 more days off 

So what have I missed?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies  God work was soooooo boring today!! Im in tomorrow on a long day then off on a study week! Yippppeeeee!!

emilycaitlin - well done on getting a new car! My car is STILL in the garage!! My placement is going good - there are one or 2 ppl there who i cant get on with but then u always find that!

saila - yeah i got your text on saturday - are u sure it was meant for me as it didnt make sense?!! LOL

Helen - give us some of your muffin!!

lizzyM - yeah the placement is good but it was boring and quiet today!!

Tamsin - welcome back hunni!

Kate xx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Good evening all- hope you all well. I'm just back from seeing a beautiful piece of Theatre nearby.

Just gearing myself up for testing week although I am due next Thurs/ Friday and will be on holiday then. Am deliberately not taking any HPT with me and pretty sure I won't find them easily in Luxor so will cut out the temptation of early (and repeated!) testing!

Hope I'm feeling a bit better by the time I go away. Feel like I am coming down with something- seems a bit unfair since I am being SO healthy at the mo. Am sweating vit C from every pore and still managed to catch a bug!

Is anyone testing soon? Just wondering if I should be sending extra    to anyone (as well as general   to all!)

Susie

x


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Tamsin good to have you back, hope you had a lovely break you defiantly had the weather for it 

Emilycatlin I'm ok thanks, are you doing iui?

Katie when I went to see the consultant after using opk's for about a year he said if they don't work in the first three months they probably won't help.

LizzyM I'm good just started getting ov pains 

Helen are you a good cook? (a muffin sounds good )

Susie Have a lovely holiday and I hope you get a good surprise when you get back 

Sukie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm at work yet again, luckily it's my last night, back on days on Sunday!!!

Sailaice - I'm just having the injectables and try for a natural conception, it's the last chance on the NHS!!

Tamsin - Hope you feel all relaxed after your time away!!

OOPs, had better go, some one is buzzing!  Hi to everyone, have a lovely weekend!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em ~   I thought you could get IUI on the NHS?? Why will the injectables be your last chance? Won't you get IUI and IVF on the NHS?

Kate ~ Does your DH take vits? My DH takes that many he is rattling and if he tries giving up drinking and smoking and took the vits in 6 months it could be a different story with his SA. He will have to give those things up for IVF so might as well start now and plus you could get IUI if it improves lots which it will and that will be much cheaper. We are going to have a private go before IVF and it works out about £1000   Oh and I was replying to the text you sent me  

Tamsin ~ You haven't missed anything but we have missed you  

LizzyM ~ I'm the International Executive for an IT company. I do lots of translating and stuff....very boring!!  

God I'm so cold today...freezing!! Phoning hospital today to check I can go and get prescription tomorrow morning. I start downregging a week tomorrow!!  I really hope it works this time as I feel sometimes I am running into brick walls.....


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning all!

I'm cold too - where's the sun gone?? 

Sailaice, I've just checked the recipe and its a pint of veg stock (a litre if you make it with a stock cube - have to say I don't understand that!  ) and a pint of milk.

Sukie, I'm a pretty good cook even if I do say so myself!  When I had my cooking frenzy on Tuesday  I made two batches of muffins, some raspberry and some apple & raisin. I've just had a raspberry one with some low fat custard, mmmmm  I've got this new book called Food for Fitness by Anita Bean, the soup and muffins recipes are out of there.

Interestingly she gives you a formula to work out your Resting Metabolic Rate, that is, the minimum number of calories you should eat just to keep you body ticking over. Mine came out at 2,300 !!!  I think that's loads, but she says you should never eat less than that cos your body goes into starvation mode and your metabolic rate drops so you could even end up putting on weight! Hence all the muffins  Great excuse eh?

Susie, have a great holiday hun 

Tamsin, welcome back!! How was the New Forest?

 to all you other lovely ladies! What are you all up to this weekend? My FIL is due to arrive any minute, we're doing lots of DIY this weekend, plus DH and I are running a 10k race on Sunday 

Helen
xxx


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Ladies ,
My goodness, I haven't been able to get to a computer since my last post on the 9th and I can't believe how much catch up reading I've had to do! - Nearly 4 pages on this thread alone 

Saila - Hi hun, I'm probably going to look stupid now , but what's downregging?? - What ever it is I hope it works out for you        

HelenO - unfortunately I'm working all weekend  so I wont bore you with that. Good luck with your 10k race, I take my hat off to you  - don't know where you get the energy!  

Susie -  well done you for deciding not to take HPT's with you!! It's sooooooooo tempting and I agree with you, if you haven't got them there you can't obsess. (I too am a total obsesser and every month I itch to test and test and test again!!). Hope your cold clears up 

Hi to Emilycatlin, Tamsin, Suki, Hayley, Katie, Rosie, LizzyB, LizzyM, Delores, Caddy, Emma, Kate, Ruth and anyone else I've missed!

Well I'm on day 10 so am already sending myself mad  with planning BMS  (DH and I both work shifts _*and*_ he's off to a Bob Dylan concert next week - typical), stupid I know! The pressure always makes us resent it but I'm so terrified of missing the window of opportunity that it ends up like a military operation! - Never mind, hopefully one day it will all be worth it   .

Hope the sunshine comes out and you all have a great weekend. Good luck to anyone that may be due to test  

Kathrynxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been around and posting. I've been in bed most of the week with a horribly painful water infection. Seems to be clearing up now, but another horrible scare with all that pain over Easter weekend because we really thought we were losing this one too. 

The infection seems to have gone, although it still hurts a bit so went to the docs to get checked out and he thinks it will be ok. Just hope it's better for Monday as we have our NHS appointment and scan and having to hold all that pee in for ages could be excruciating!   Feeling very nervous about Monday and really hoping this one is still with us and ok. 

Anyway, sorry for lack of personals, but only have limited time I'm 'allowed' on DH's laptop.   I promise I will do better at keeping up with all your posts and doing personals once my laptop is back from the menders. I am still thinking of you all though.  

Good luck to all you lovelies.        And have a lovely sunny weekend.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Saila - but i never sent u a text hun for ages and i got that one out of the blue from u!! It was asking if i got home ok when i hadnt been anywhere!! No hubby doesnt take any vits - he did start taking them but i got fed up with nagging him to take them so ive just given up to be honest. Nagging at him to stop smoking and drinking makes him do it more so whats the point anymore!!

Anyway....ive had a rubbish day at work - keep making stupid little mistakes and as i made a mistake last week im not being allowed to do as much and its so frustrating. Then everyone is sat in the office talking about their kids and grandkids and then moaning that they are a pain etc - no one there knows my problems coz i wanted to see how it would be rather than let everyone know my problems but i just felt even worse for it - i had to walk out and cry when i really didnt want too.

Sorry for the depressing post.

Kate xx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Kate- Sorry you're feeling so poo. It's so hard isn't it- at your lowest moments, there seems to be babies everywhere! I was supposed to be going to a friends for coffee tomorrow morning but it turns out another friend will be there too and, of course, she's pregnant and constantly moaning about how ill she feels and how she's not sure if she's ready. I do feel for her as she's having such a hard time but it can just be so upsetting. Have a big  

Rosie- sorry to hear you've been so ill but thank goodness it is a water infection and not the little 1. Sending lots of love your way for you and the baby. xx 

Hello to everyone else  

I'm still feeling a bit ill. Have been desperately trying to find a website that will tell me "flu like symptoms" are early pregnancy signs   Needless to say, I can't find one!!!

Hope you all well xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kathleenannie i know its so rubbish at times. We are certainly not alone on this site and all know how it feels.

I will sort myself out sooner or later!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Afternoon!

Wow it sure is nice 'n'







today!

*Kate* - Sending you some big  Hope you are feeling better today?
*kathleenannie* - Hi, don't think we've "met" Hope you feel better soon!  it's your month
*sailaice * - Aww bless you, thank you. Wow, an International Executive for an IT company, sounds very posh! Only 1 week till downregging time!
*Rosie P* - Sorry to hear about the UTI hon..nasty things those! You can always ask for a "dildo cam" scan. That way, you can go in with a nice empty bladder, plus the picture will be clearer! I always have those, when I'm scanned - coz of my size! 
*Kathryn* - Best of luck with squeezing in some 
*Helen* - Thanks! the New Forest was great! Lovely weather! Sounds like you have a busy weekend ahead!  for the 10K race on Sunday! I'll be thinking of you whilst I tuck into my Sunday roast!! 
*Emily* - great news on the new car! What make is it? Hope work is going ok
*LizzyM* - Glad the blood tests were ok!  Hope DH's spermies are 
*Sukie* - How are you? What have you been up to?
*Caddy* - Howz you hon?
 to *Ruthie, LizzyB, Delores, Emma, & Hayley and anyone I've missed*

Well am now on some Anti-B's. Think the dust from the ceiling collpase irritated my sinus's and lead to an infection. Was not getting any better, so phoned  this morning. Think I O'd yesterday, (had my usual cramps anyway), so not sure what effect they may have, in the , but I couldn't go on any longer  Have a nice graze on my chin, and bruises on my palms, from falling up some steps, when we stopped off at some services on way home! Was a bit of a shock, but could have been worse! 
Having a BBQ later, so looking forward to that! Can't believe my holiday is almost over  Still, only 7 weeks till next one (Cyprus!!)  Which reminds me, must get back on with the health kick, as taken bit of a battering with being away!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh dear tamsin u are having a rough time arnt u?!!

I had a tutorial today - nothing special really!!

But Reading have won today at long last!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

Tamsin I'm good, I think I ov roughly around yesterday too (I've been getting pains for the last few days) Don't worry about taking the antibiotics you need them to make your self better rather than worse. Hope your grazes are starting to heal. Cyprus how lovely 

Helen I'll have to come round to get some cooking tips off you 

Saila Good luck for a week on Sat I hope it works this time round.  

Kate Hope your feeling better 

Hi to everyone else xx

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie im ok hun  How about u? What have u been up to?

Tamsin forgot to say have u been to cyprus before? I have been twice and loved it there.

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm good thanks Kate I've sent you a pm x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks sukie xx

I will reply in a min

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sukie* - Oh  for you too then! What have you been up to this weekend?
*Kate* - No, not been to Cyprus, but all reports we've heard have been good, particularly Paphos, which is where we are going!

Hope you are all enjoying this wonderful weather?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin paphos is lovely u will have a fab time!

Well im off to my mums for a BBQ - my brother is going to drive me! He takes his test on wednesday!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Kate Good luck to your brother  

Tamsin just been working in the garden tiding it up. How about you?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm at work yet again, but hope you are all enjoying the sunshine!!!

Sailaice - I can't get IUI or IVF on the nHS because I already have a child, you then don't get free treatment.

Tamsin - It's not anything flashy, a daewoo matiz, but I should get 200 miles out of £10, and it's saving me £20 a month on insurance, so I'm happy!!

Sukie - How's the garden going?

Kate - Hope you had a lovely bbq, and managed to get there in one piece ha ha!!

Rosie - Good luck for tomorrow!!

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em ~ Oh wow I didn't know that you couldn't get treatment on the NHS if you had a child that really sucks!! I have everything crossed that these injections work for you.

Sukie ~ Thanks hon! I am giving it my all this time.  

Tamsin ~ My jobs sounds posh but is sooo boring. I can't wait for DH to become branch manager so I can give up that job and pursue other avenues! Looks like you are on the 2ww!! good luck honey!

Kate ~ Have you tried having a heart to heart with him? If he stopped the drinking and smoking and took the vits it might not come to IVF for you you could have IUI which is so much cheaper.  That text was meant for my friend Kristie   But I did get a text from you not long ago... 

Rosie ~ Hope you are having a lovely weekend!!  

Kathryn ~ Downregging is what you do for IVF...I think   It shuts of your bodys hormones so you are controlled only by the injections. I'll be going through the menopause kind of...  

Helen ~ Hope the race went well honey  

Love Saila xxxxx


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning all, hope everyone had good weekends

Lizzy - good luck with the referral, fingers crossed this month.

Katie - I never tried OPKs because as the others have said I heard too much negaitive stuff, I try to listen to what my body tells me and think I have a reasonable idea when I ov, can't be doing toob ad as have had 2 BFPs, despite my endo.

EmilyCaitlin - great news on the car, I picked up my new (second hand) car this weekend and am loving it!

Helen- nice recipie, hope the 10k went well, we have one in a fortnight - I say we, I don't do them now as I bring our son along - and my excuse is I am loking after him!  

Tamsin - glad you had a lovely holiday but sorry you are poorly.  I was born in Cyprus (parents were in the forces)

Susie - good luck for this week

Sailaice - good luck with DR, don't know much about it.

Kathryn - I know exactly what you mean about military style BMS   that is what my weekend have been about!

Rosie - so sorry to hear about your infection.  I am sure that the scan will cheer you up tho!

Well, I can hardly beleiev I am back here in tww  .  I think there are a few of us who will be due to test together  I think I will test on Saturday 28, could probably test on Friday but would like to wait unless   shows her ugly head before then!

Hi to everyone I missed, take care, think I will give a glass of pineapple juice a day a go this time ...
DC
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Dolores ~ Here is a link on Downregulating http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/ Good Luck this 2ww!!


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Hello all hope your enjoying the sunshine  

Thank you all for your advise on ovulating tests. I had all ready brought them so I'm giving them ago.

Ive done 2 days so far but nothing yet.

Not sure if i will find out because my periods have been all over the place at the moment due to a tx i was on.

Hope your all well i have been reading your posts to see how your all doing.

I have my   for everyone

Take care 

Katie xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just popping in to say hi and i hope you are all well! This thread went to quiet for a while and i didnt like it! Nice to see everyone is back and chatting fast   

As for me i am back to lots of   as of wednesday! Going to really go for it this month    until wednesday though it is all about the fun   

I will post properly soon i promise!

Take everyone xxxxx


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well  

DC - thanks hun, glad I'm not the only one that feels as though   is like a military manoeuvre!! - There is absolutely nothing sexy about saying " well we either have to get up at 5.45am to give us time to do it before I go to work or try and muster the motivation to do it when you get in at 10pm!" Lol    

Well it's BMS til Thurs for us, so fingers crossed for this monthxx

 and   to you all

Take care
Kathrynxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

saila - oh i see about the text thing now!! LOL I cant remember what i said in the text to u now!!

We have really been enjoying the weather - have taken the dog on a long walk today and then sat outside the pub which was lovely 

Last nite i went to my mums for a BBQ - my brother picked me up - he has his driving test on wednesday!!

Well have an essay due to be posted on thursday and as usual left it to the last minute!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi just a quick one to send us all lots of luck

       
        
        
       

Sukie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~ Was the weather nice near you today? It was so crappy here  

Katie ~ Keep up with the ovulation sticks at least then you might be able to develop a pattern with your cycles  

LizzyM ~ Get   

Sukie ~ Thanks babe!!

I am so tired girls can't wait to climb into bed and sleep!! Will catch up tomorrow!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello everyone hope u are well?

Sukie - thanks hun think we all need some 

Saila - the weather was so blinking hot down here the last 3 days and its getting really hot now!! Ok BBQ at my house then!! LOL

Right better go get dressed and start typing my essay!!

Kate xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Aaargh, so busy at work now! I don't like it 

Katie, one thing to bear in mind with OPKs is that you need to do the test in the afternoon (different from HPTs in the morning!), otherwise they might not pick up the hormones.

Kate, hope your bro does well in his test tomorrow! Otherwise it'll be back on the  Has he been learning long? What's your essay on?

Hi Sailiace  how're you hun? Getting excited about your next IUI yet??
  

Sukie, thanks for all the good luck - right back at ya! 

Lizzie and Kathryn, tell me about it! I make dh go to bed early so we have time for  but somehow I don't think he minds really!! 

Delores, good luck for your 2ww hun 

emilycaitlin, you work too hard!! Hope you're all ok

Hi Tamsin, omg how did you manage to fall up the steps?? Arnica is good for bruises, can't do anything about dented pride though  Did you enjoy your bbq?

My race was... well absolutely horrible actually  apparently you need to do some training before you try to run 10k, I knew I was doing something wrong!  It was a really hilly course and a really hot day, I managed to finish though had to walk a bit, took me 1hr4min! I've got my first triathlon of the season in three weeks time, think I might be in trouble.

The other thing that happened was after the race, I was sat on the grass (well kind of slumped with exhaustion!) talking to dh, and this gorgeous little toddler came wandering over and very solemnly presented me with her half eaten chocolate bar!! Soooooo cute, I just can't tell you. I can't stop thinking about it 

I want one!!!

If only I hadn't just run 10k and got wobbly legs I reckon I might have just picked her up and run 

Helen
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Awww helen that is so cute with the toddler! I love them when they are like that!

My brother has been learning for a while now - think about since july/august time as he was 17 last june! I hope he passes or he will be a nightmare if he doesnt!! Plus if he passes he knows he has to give up smoking to pay for the petrol which is great news!!

My essay is about a practice episode at work and i have to throw the course materials in!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Ahhh Helen *I WANT ONE TOO!* 
Well done with your race hun  - though I must say "a triathlon too" you must be a right glutton for punnishment!

Hi to everyone else  hope you're all OK -

Delores good luck for your  - how long till test day??

Take care 
Kathryn


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Thanks for all your wishes of luck. Well, after being a nervous wreck and spending all yesterday in tears we went for our hospital appointment. I was so scared as the last time I was there was when I was last pg and we found out the baby had died. Anyway, thankfully there was no delay and everything was fine. Baby was lying with it's back to us so there was no good picture, but we weren't bothered about that, just that things were still ok. Midwifesaye I still have a risk of m/c up to 16 weeks so still need to rest, but after 16 weeks the risk should drop massively, so I'm just wishing away the next few weeks. Thanks to everyone who sent me luck.

Well hope all you lovely ladies had a nice weekend and enjoyed the gorgeous weather?

kathleenannie, you can be more prone to colds and flu when pg, as your immune system is over stretched, so fingers crossed that's why you feel poorly. 

Tamsin, luckily I wasn't bursting and the infection seems to be totally better now, thank goodness. Sorry to hear about your collapsed ceiling, what a nightmare.  Good luck for your 2ww. 

Sukie, I posted a message on the Clomid thread. So sorry to hear about your sister, it's so sad and I know I was heartbroken when it happened to us. 

Emilycaitlin, how are you doing hun?

Sailaice, good luck for starting your downregging this weekend.  How is your pg kitty doing?

Delores, good luck for the 2ww. 

Katie, good luck with the ov tests. My cycles were a bit like that, so always better to buy the tests in bulk nice and cheap.

Lizzy, good luck with all that BMS, sure DH won't be complaining! 

Kathryn, good luck to you too. 

Helen, flippin' well done for doing that race! You are brave as it's not something I could do. My sis is doing race for life soon and I admire anyone who enters these races.

Anyway, I have to go as DH is jumping up and down for his laptop back. 

Take care girlies and speak to you soon.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Rosie ~ It is fantastic news about Little P!! I am so pleased for you honey. Looking forward to all the cyber shopping we can do  Tinkerbell is doing great!! She has started showing a little bit and her morning sickness (_yes morning sickness_  ) has stopped too. She is due May the 17th 

Kathryn 

Kate 

Helen ~ I am getting excited now! I am trying not to get my hopes up but failing miserably  I love toddlers! More so than babies.

Just had a Baxters Healthy choice soup yum yum


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Saila, ah bless her - morning sickness! Was she actually vomitting? I never knew cats got that. I really want to do some shopping, but am having to stop myself though. did order some bras in the next cup size up though. E cup! Hope they fit.

Mmmmmmm, I love those Baxters soup, what flavour did you have? I love the Autumn Veg one they do and so does DH, although he's banned from eating it as it gives him terible wind!   I'm having a cheese and cucumber sandwich - my usual bland diet!  

I bet you will love a baby when it's your own. Toddlers make me laugh so much, but I can't imagine what it must be like to hold your own baby for the first time.   That must be an amazing feeling. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Sorry I've not posted for a while but I've been pretty pre-occupied with DH being at home . We have had a lovely couple of weeks especially with such fab weather . Sadly he goes back on Thursday and it will be another 7 weeks until I see him 

I'm now in the second half of the 2ww, AF due Tuesday. I'm sure time will start to drag when DH goes back.

RosieP- Glad little P is doing well!

Sailace- Aaah poor cat having morning sickness! Good luck with the downregging.

Kate- Hope work is OK. Good luck with the essay.

Helen- Well done on doing the 10k. That sounds like a good time to me. I am training for race for life and am running 10 minute miles, I definately couldn't keep it up for 10K. Good luck with the triathalon!

Emilycaitlin- Good luck with the injections.

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww. Fingers crossed for lots of BFP's.

Love Emma x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening ladies!!

Just thought i would attempt some personals   

Rosie i am sooooo glad that all is ok with little P, take it easy hun! 

Kate wish your brother luck for me huni! I hope the essay is going ok! Hows work?

Hi emma good luck on 2ww huni    fingers crossed for you

Sailaice how are things with you huni? I wish you all the luck with the DR hun

DC how is your 2ww going huni? I hope you are well!!

Helen well done on your race huni, i couldnt do it!! You must be so proud of yourself! Do you ache?

Tamsin, Sukie, Emily and anyone else i have missed hi and i hope you are all well!!

Well watch out DP   starts tomorrow, omg he is not going to know what has hit him! This is it ladies, this is my month ( yeah right )   

Take care all you lovely ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies 

Saila - good luck with weigh in later!

emma - LOL at u and hubby but i dont blame u!

LizzyM - yeah im ok hun - getting there slowly! Im off work this week on a study week!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

LizzyM ~ Thanks honey. I start downregging on saturday. I believe this will be your month babe!! 

EmmaB ~ Sorry DH is going back sweetie! We will look after you 

Rosie ~ I had the healthy choice one it was chicken and vegetable. It was a bit watery but I do love their range. I always have soup for lunch at work they are a healthy extra on slimming world. Yep she was vomiting...yuk  I love cheese and cucumber sandwiches!

Kate ~ I am going to start walking on lunch and am going to go to the park on Sunday for a walk with my mum and her dogs.


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just checking in briefly before I head to bed. Rising bright and early tomorrow for my holiday- Yay!!

Hope you all well and full of positive vibes  

My cold never really materialised fully- just a couple of days of sniffing and coughing and now I feel fine  

Am on day 26 and wondering if I will get out of the door tomorrow without sneaking 1 little test in...! I have felt a bit "different" this month with some unusual tummy cramps but think it is my mind playing tricks on me- doesn't really feel like this will be my month. May here I come!

Good luck and   to you all. See you in a week.


Susie
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well? What is everyone up too today?!!

saila - well done at SW last nite. I get weighed tonite! I love walking the dog u will love it! Hubby and i took the dog round the woods the other day and she was jumping in the stream and then went up to a horse and they were nose to nose - i got a photo so once ive used the film up i can post it!

susie - have a lovely holiday.

Kate xx


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning all

Helen - well done on the race.  I think that time is fine, my time (before we were blessed with our son) was usually around 55 mins, but it has been a long time since I competed!  Going to watch one that DH is in on test day.

Kate - good luck to your brother  

Kathryn - sadly I am only at the start of   and going bonkers already!  Not due to test until Friday 27 but would like to wait until sat 28 - yeh right, patience is not something I am known for!!

Rosie - I am soo glad all is well.  Though I am desperate to be pg again, I honestly don't know how I will cope with the worry after our m/c.

Emma - good luck on your  

susie - fingers crossed for you!  Enjoy your hols.

Well, I am only early days on tww but have a rubbish cold so feel crap.  Am worrying myself to death that because I feel so rubbish we won't be successful, or if we are there will be a problem due to me being run down and that we will end up m/c again    Trying to just put it all out of my mind.  Work is keeping me busy so that is one thing.  DH   and I had a silly row last night but I still feel sulky about it!

Hope everyone else is feeling fine.  Sorry to whinge! 
DC
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning delores 

Thanks hun - i hope my brother passes so much   

Ive heard having a cold in the 2ww is a good sign - but i had a cold in my 2ww and unfortunately nothing come of it!

Kate xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girlies!

Sailace- Thanks sweetie, I know you lot are always here for me.

Kate- Good luck wishes to your bro.

Delores- Good luck with the 2ww.

I'm on a day off today...yipee! Spending some 'quality time' with DH before he goes in the morning. We are off to the beach with Jess. Going to have breakfast at a lovely beach cafe.

Bye for now 

Emma xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Emma hope u have a lovely day 

I text my brother to wish him luck and ask what time his test was....10.44am!! How stupid is that?!!

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning all,

Sorry I didn't get on line for a couple of days, work was horrendous on Sunday, and I spent ALL DAY yesterday, sorting the out the stupid garage who hadn't got my new car ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  However, it's here now, and all seems ok!!  I think it's ov time for me, had to jump on dh when he got home last night as he was only here for half an hour, and I had some friends coming round!!  He didn't know what had hit him!! 

Kate - I hope your brother doesn't arrive at 1043 and get penalised for being early!!  What a silly time to give!!?


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Good luck Kate's bro!!!

emilycaitlin


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL   emilycaitlin!! I know why dont they just say 10.45am?!!

Thanks girls for supporting my bro!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy ~ 

Kate ~ Good luck for your bro!

Em ~  you go girl!!

EmmaB ~ Hope you have fun at the beach!! No jumping on DH behind the seaweed


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

yay my brother passed with only 5 minors!! Im so pleased!!

Well finished my essay and posted!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kate ~ How come you do your exams at home? Fab news about your brother


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

How do u mean saila?!! I mean with doing my exams at home?

Kate xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey, congratulations for your brother!  Only 5 minor marks is pretty impressive


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Well done for your brother Kate!!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Kate congratulate your bro!!

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D12%252F12%255F7%255F21%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Kate congrats to your brother   

Emma Hope you had a lovely day with dh, good luck for this cycle 

Rosie Thanks she had the d & c yesterday I haven't spoke to her and don't know what to say, I'd probably end up crying upsetting her. Lots of love to little P 

Saila Glad tinkerbell's morning sickness has passed.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All,

Well work is really hectic at the mo, so not been able to get on as much - downside of taking time off!
Roughly half way through 2WW and can't say I feel anything either way as yet - so keeping 

*Kate* - well done to your bro for passing his test. Hope SW goes well tonite? Howz the studying going?
*sailaice* - Hey 1/2lb is still a loss? Don't you just hate how men can seem to lose it easier and quicker than us gals My loss has gone a bit t*ts up, with us being away, plus no swimming for 2-3 weeks, coz of sinus's / AF - oh well! Not long till DR time!!
*Sukie * - Not long till your appt now aye! Sorry to hear about your sisters' sad loss..
*Helen* - Glad the race went ok - well done! Awwwww how cute about the little toddler....let's hope she spread a little babydust!! BBQ was lovely thanks...bruises and grazes are healing well too....
*Rosie P* - Excellent nerws about the scan! Roll on 3 weeks time! but hey so far, so good!
*Emma.b* - Glad you have been having a fun time with DH - sorry he has to go away again -  for this month!
*Delores* - oh cool - whereabouts in Cyprus were you born then?
*Susie* - have a great holiday!
*Emily* - Glad to hear you got the car sorted eventually!  with the  
*Kathryn* -  in the  dept for you too hon!
*LizzyM* - and another one ready to get going on the ole mattress mambo - 
*Caddy* - where are you hiding? 

Take Care,

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Tamsin. Hope the rest of the tww  goes quickly and you get a BFP at the end


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi ladies,

  WELL DONE KATES BROTHER   

Tamsin - Don't let work stress you out too much!! Got my fingers crossed for you hun      

DC - Good luck for 28th (or 27th if you can't wait   ) - Sorry to hear you've got a cold and feel all crappy hun    What you need is a nice long soak in the bath followed by a huge slab of chocolate  . Hope you and DH make up soon  

LizzyM - Hope this is your month hun    - ENJOY  

Rosie - loads of      to you. Hope the next few wekks fly by!

Emilycatlin - Keep at it     

Hi to anyone i've missed  

2WW starts today, so hope DH and I have done enough  .

     

Take care
Kathryn


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin ~ Are you going to start DR too or do you mean me?  

Sukie ~ I am glad her morning sickness has passed too







She is starting to get a little bump now 

Kate ~ I mean I thought you would have done your exams at Uni/College?

Well girlies not long now I start downregging in 2 days


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kathryn* - LOL - oh no danger of that....it's busy, but am not stressing, so have no fear!!  in the 
*sailaice* - No, I meant you! No Tx for me
*Sukie* - Thanks!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Tamsin - hope u are ok and u sound busy!! The studying is getting there very slowly!! I lost 2 and a half pounds last nite at SW!

Saila - im doing my studying through the Open Uni so i study from home - we have to go to tutorials once a month but thats only at the hospital. Then the exam is taken at a regional centre!

Thanks everyone for congratulating my brother! We are all off out tonite for a meal to celebrate!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning all
Well I am now skiving off work with my cold, if I hadn't been in tww   I might have gone in but I decided it would probably be best to rest - thats my excuse anyway!!  Nearly half way through the wait so no signs or anything yet  

Kate - so pleased for your borther  

Tamsin - sorry to hear you are so busy.  Fingers crossed for you  .  We must be due to test within a few days of each other.  My parents were in the forces so I was born at an RAF base near Limassol, I have been back a few times, not that I remember any of it as we were evacuated when the Turks invaded.

As Iam at home I probably won't be back online till Monday so have lovely weekends
DC
xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning all!

Kate, well done on your weight loss, it sounds like you're doing really well. How much have you lost now - and what's your secret?!

Sailaice, I never thought about pg cats getting a bump - how cute!!

Tamsin, I've got my fingers crossed for you hun. Glad the bumps and bruises are going down. Funny you should say that about the toddler, I felt like it was a really intense experience and I'm feeling positive again: even if it's not this month, I've regained my faith that it WILL happen for me.   

Kathryn, welcome to the 2ww and GOOD LUCK!! I think I'm on about day three or four, so come and join me in the mad woman's corner! 

Delores, I'm sure having a cold won't stop you getting a bfp. Keep strong!  

Susie, did you sneak in a test in the end?

Hi to Sukie, emilycaitlin, LizzyM (where are you??) and anyeone else I've missed.

My poor Dh got knocked off his bike on the way into work this morning - a child opened a car door in his path, he was doing over 25mph at the time. ouch! Luckily nothing broken but he's very bruised and shaken, and being in shock he just left his bike and tried to carry on into work, got off at the wrong stop in a daze and phoned me in a complete panic, stuck in Islington wearing cycling lycra and no idea how to get to work! He's ok, been checked out in A&E but he's going to be very very bruised. He had to abandon his bike in Waltham Cross - let's just say I'm not sure its worth making the trip to go and collect it 

helen
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls 

Just been cleaning the kitchen as have the social worker coming on saturday!! Dont even know why im cleaning the kitchen when its the living room i should be doing!!

*Delores* - hope your cold is better soon.

*Helen* - hope you DH is ok? Thick question but motorbike or bicycle?!! I have lost 6 pounds so far - am doing SW!

Kate xx​


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Helen - Poor DH, hope he's on the mend soon!! Glad he got checked out  and all is OK  

Delores - Good decision, a bit of R&R is always the best remedy to put you back on form . Have you tried taking the effervescent 1000mg Vit C? I find they're really great when you've got a cold and blow it right out of the water in no time! 

Well I've had a very stressy morning. My doggy suffers with a dust mite allergy and when he gets exposed he comes out in an itchy rash which he scratches and then it gets infected . He's been clear for five months because we have a rigid hoovering regime with a hepa filter and he sleeps on hypoallergenic bedding. 
Just recently he's had to stay with my in laws for two days running (totally unavoidable) and therefore has come out in the rash (though they are super clean they don't have a hepa filter - and it really makes a difference). DH and I therefore popped to the vet - who have a full record of his condition - and asked it they will give us the antibiotics they prescribed last time. To this the girl behind the counter said their policy wont allow them to give repeat medication for a condition if they haven't seen the dog for that particular condition within the last 6 months. "Fine" we said, "when was he last seen". "November" she replied. So I counted in my head and then double checked on my fingers - yep thats definitely 5 months  !! But no, ethically they need to see him, despite their policy of six months which she'd freely told me about at the start of the conversation. AAHHHHHHH!!!  - Why have a policy and then totally ignore it just to make a few extra quid! - Silly mare wouldn't budge though, so it's off to the vets we go - grudgingly  !

Ah, sorry about that rant but I really do feel much better now 

Hope everyone is OK!
Kathrynxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Kate - enjoy your meal out (all no cyns I presume?)   

Sailaice -    for downregging!!!!!

Helen - Poor dh!!  

Kathryn - Calm thoughts!!!!!

I've got my appointment about injectables tomorrow at 1040am, feeling very nervous, especially after having to work with someone all day who is pregnant and never stops talking about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovelies!

Kate well done on the weight loss this week huni, how do you do it?? Please give me some tips! Enjoy your meal!

Sailaice i wish you all the luck in the world for down regging huni, how are you feeling about it all?

Emilycaitlin good luck for your appointment, you will be fine! Sorry you had to work with the pg lady, must have been hard bet you wanted to scream  

Kathyrn sorry about your dog huni, i hope he gets better soon, how are you besides that?

Tamsin how is the 2ww going hun, are you still sane  

Helen i am here huni, sorry for being around much! How is your dh i hope he is not feeling to sore? How are you hun?

Delores i hope your cold has nearly gone hun  

Sukie how are you sweetie?

Rosie how are you and little p? Well and taking it easy i hope??

Hi to anyone that i have missed, i hope that you are well!!

As for me i went on another bike ride this evening and it nearly killed me   but if i want to lose weight and get fit for race for life then i have to keep at it!! Kate i need tips huni! I am on cd 11 bms is well under way now, have a peek at my 2ww diary ladies please and let me know what you think!

Take care all

Love Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi ya 

Saila How sweet a little bump 

Em Good luck with tommorrow

Helen Hope dh is ok and your giving him lots and lots of TLC 

Lizzy you go girl  I'm good I going for my initial app about when I might start IVF tommorrow I feel like a kid at Christmas 

Emma hope you a had a lovely good bye with DH and we are all here for you


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kate* - Wahay! Well done on your loss!! Hope you enjoy your meal!
*Helen* - OMG!! - so sorry to hear about your DH. Really hope he is ok?
*Delores* - sorry to hear about the cold - hope you're better soon. We hope to go to Nicosia, as my parents were married there - Dad was stationed there, when in the RAF (I think)
*Kathryn* - oh no, sorry to hear about the situation with your poor doggy! I agree, just sound an odd, money making policy! Never see a poor vet do you!
*Emily* - best of luck at your appt tomorrow!
*LizzyM* - good on you on the bike riding! Yep, still sane, predict usual outcome, so not giving it much through to be honest! (Yeah, right!!)
*Sukie* -  tomorrow!

Dh met me for lunch today, (and is again tomorrrow too)! Anyway, were just about to leave when his mobile rang - an offer of an interview, at a local dealership - 10 mins *WALK* from home! One extreme to another! He's going there Satuday morning, so we'll see how it goes! Hands back his company Jaguar tomorrow  So had a last drive in it earlier! Goingf to see that film, "Fracture", with Anthony Hopkins in tomorrow night!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Thats great news about dh's job offer, let us know what the films like


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I've calmed down now . We went to the vets and it was as we thought so he's got his meds and should be itch free very soon! The cost of the meds was a fiver and the three minute consultation was *20 quid*!! - always new I should have been a vet 

Tamsin - GOOD LUCK TO DH for his interview . Hope the film is good - let us know. How far into your 2ww are you?

Sukie - hope it all goes well tomorrow, you sound as though you're on 

LizzyM - Hope you get fit in time for the race for life. Where do you get the energy!!  

Emilycatlin - I too have a pg girl at work who also NEVER stops talking about it, so I know how you feel hun. It does my head in  especially because I can't escape away from her!! Good luck for tomorrow, try not to let the nerves get to you 

Sialaice -   

 and  to anyone I have missed

Take care
Kathryn


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kathryn ~  Hi hon its *sailaice* 

Sukie ~ It is getting to be a big bumo now! I will take a pic for you. I am really looking forward to keeping one so we are very excited about this litter!!

LizzyM ~ I am really scared now  convinced I will do the downregging all wrong....hopefully this time tomorrow afternoon I will be laughing about it all thinking how silly I was. I think the buildup is awful! I've looked at your diary and it isn't boring!









Em ~ Are you getting menopur?? 

Helen ~ Cats with a bump look like they have swallowed a tennis ball  I hope your DH is ok hon!! How awful he must of been really shocked. Bless him. Did he stay off work? I hope so so he could recuperate.

Tamsin ~ Fab news about your DH!!!

Talking about DH's mine got a promotion yesterday I am so proud of him _and the fact I'll have more money to spend_  We had two glasses of champers to celebrate last night!! Its his birthday tomorrow and it's also the day I start downregging


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kathryn* - Hmm, think I am about 6 DPO, with AF being due next Friday, so roughly half way thru! How bout you? Glad your bub is sorted now!
*sailaice* - Wow, gonna be quite a weekend for you ! Well done to your DH! I always had dreams of DH earning enough money, so i could give up work, but in reality, I'd go stir crazy, not to mentioning missing the compnay, interaction and banter of the office!
*Sukie* - Hope all goes well today and look forward to your update. How are the panic attakcs now btw?


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls

Sailiace, what a great coincidence all that happening at once, surely it must be a good omen for your tx!  lol at the tennis ball, so sweet!  Are you expecting more than one kitten this time then? When are they due?

Kathryn, glad you got your dog's meds sorted, tho very annoying about the vet! 

Tamsin, how was the film? Good luck for your DH's interview!

Sukie, how are you hun?

Hi Lizzie, welcome back!   When is the race for life? Is it 5k?

emilycaitlin, hope your appt goes well!    

Kate, 6 pounds is fantastic!    SW obviously works for you. DH was riding a cycle. I went and picked it up yesterday, the front wheel is completely bent out of shape - scary.

DH insisted on carrying on and going into work yesterday, but I persuaded him to visit A&E on his way in - nothing broken, phew! He's very shaken, and our GP this morning thinks he may have damaged the rotator cuff in his shoulder, we really hope not because that's very difficut to fix and could be permanent, and would stop him swimming again   Only time will tell, and I know we're lucky it wasn't worse. 

Have a good day everyone
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Helen ~ DH is convinced there is more than one in there but I'm not sure. Unlike Miss Kitty (mum to last kitten) Tinkerbell is quite plump so I just don't know. I'd be happy with only one as it's her first litter of kittens and maiden cat mothers are prone to freaking out so one would be a good thing. We will see though, 3 weeks on Thursday if she doesn't go over which no doubt she will.  

Tamsin ~ With 4 persian cats, 6 by the end of the year, I might go stir crazy if I don't give up work! When Bubs arrives   I will no-doubt have to stop showing them....I'd like to continue showing them but we'll have to see...


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Im really tired today as didnt sleep well last nite so bowing out on personals for now!

Meal was very yummy last nite!!

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid this will be a bit of a me me me post, as my mind is all over the place.  I had my appointment today, where they scanned me and said that I have PCOS, which I was told I definitely didn't have before, so that threw me completely.  My last consultant said that I wouldn't need a lap and dye, as one tube was ok, but this one thinks I should have one.  They are going to start me on menopur injections 75mg, but he seemed really pessimistic that it would work.  He threw loads of different options at me, and I just can't process it all.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

emilycaitlin so sorry to read this.

It cant be easy. Where do u go from here?

Kate xx


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Emilycatlin ~ How are you doing hun ? Getting all those confusing mixed messages must be tough , as Kate has already said, do you know what your next step is?

Tamsin ~ Well, not entirely sure when I ov'd but assuming it was around Tuesday. We took precautionary action just in case it was a day or so later   but it should have been there abouts! Will test around 3rd / 4th May if  hasn't arrived! Hope this next week doesn't drag too much for you 

Helen ~ Fingers crossed for a good outcome with DH's shoulder  - Like you say though, thank goodness it wasn't worse!

Kate - Hope you get a good night sleep tonight hon 

*Sailaice* ~ Great news about DH's promo , am I sensing some retail therapy coming on?? Good luck with the downregging 

Sukie ~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks kathryn i hope i get a better nites sleep too as got a busy weekend!

Kate x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi everyone just popped on,

Emilycaitlin sorry that you didnt get the news you wanted to huni! I hope it all works out for you!  

Sorry not much personals just about to have dinner!

Take care

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi

Heard from DH today. He arrived safely despite a delay. I'm missing him already  . My Mum and step-dad are coming over tomorrow for the w/e to keep me company.

The 2ww is driving me  . Keep looking at the babies at work and thinking what if this is my month! My (.)(.) have been really tingly today but other than that no signs. Not sure exactly when AF is due. Last month was a 32 day cycle and on clomid the shortest has been 26 days. I guess any time between tomorrow and thursday.

Emilycaitlin- Sorry you have had conflicting advice. I hope you get some clear answers soon.

Kate- Well done to your Bro!

Sailace- Well done to your DH!

Kathryn- Good luck!

Helen- Hope your hubby is feeling a bit better.

Good luck to everyone this cycle 

Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Emma have a lovely weekend and know u will miss DH loads. Have u been getting a load of BMS in?

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi ladies

Em I'm sorry to hear about the pcos 

Saila Hope to see the photo soon 

Helen Hopefully dh's shoulder will heal soon

Thanks Tamsin, how is your tww going?

Well I went to Woking Nuffield today and they will only put back one embie but I can hopefully start the drugs from day 21 of my next cycle (I'm on day 21 of this one) so about a month


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Emma.b ~ Hope the next few days don't drag xx   

Lizzy.M ~ Blimey you have your dinner late! I'd be chewing on my own arm by that time of night    - Did you have something nice??


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning 

Kate- Re:   I didn't tell DH when 'O' was due on purpose as I didn't want it to things to be as mechanical as they'd been before he went away. We had some great   (sorry tmi!) but just a few times spread over the 2.5 weeks. 

Kathryn- Thanks. I'm hoping having Mum here will take my mind off it.

Sukie- How exciting that you will be starting tx next month. Good luck with it!

I recieved a letter from the hospital yesterday confirming that we were put on the IVF waiting list on the 7th March......about time!!! The wait is approx 2 years which is fine as DH not due to finish this job until early 2009. Hopefully we'll get a BFP in the meantime!

Have a lovely weekend everyone

Love Emma xx


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining you all on this thread.  

I've been TTC for just over 3 years and so far nothing.  Had all tests and they can't find anything wrong with me or DH.  Sort of GOOD!! but no answers.

At my last appointment they told me the only thing they can suggest is to go on the IVF waiting list - and because I'm young enough to go away and try naturally.  No clomid suggested or anything else.  So here I am on another 2ww (7dpo) going  .  Feel like I've let myself down a bit this month because I went out on a bender  with DH on Friday and I'm supposed to be looking after myself! 

I don't feel pg this month and I haven't had the phantom sickly feelings, sore (.)(.), bloating and all the rest of it My mind decided to do for the past few months!

I'm off to see my consultant on Tuesday, because I feel I've just been left and stuck on a LONG waiting list!  My GP suggested I go and ask why they haven't give me Clomid or suggested anything else  Anyway I hope it'll be a wasted appointment   

   for everyone.

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Lisa welcome to the thread. Good luck on Tues and if you want clomid just ask if you could try it for three months. I'm on my third and last month of it and I'm glad I gave it a try anyway 

Saila Hope downregging is going well 

Sukie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies i hope you are all ok and not going to crazy if you are on the 2ww!!

Lisa welcome hun to this madhouse thread, i wish you all the luck in the world!

I will do personals soon ladies! Very tired today, went out last night  

Love Liz x x x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!!  

I have started downregging!! Hope you are all enjoying the weekend

Lisa ~ So glad you have joined us!! Hope this 2ww works for you hun!

Emma ~ Great news that you are on the list for IVF! I am too   Hope it never gets that far!

Sukie ~ How come they are only putting one embie back?

Kathryn ~   I can totally sense some retail shopping coming on   All for necessities  

Em ~ I am so sorry babe about your news! Wouldn't it be better if they did the lap and dye and then started you off on menopur straight after it? I have text you babe


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Saila Hesaid cause of my age and there is nothing he can see wrong with me he'll only put back one  
how's the downregging going and how long do you do that for?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Emma - thats fab news about the waiting list!

Lisa welcome to the thread 

Have been out today at a wedding fair - at the place my mum is getting married! God help me.....

Sorry feeling so down today and have no idea why.

Kate xx


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Lisa, welcome to the thread  

Hi to everyone else. Sorry no personals today as I went out last night for my birthday  , drank copious amounts of wine   and now I have the worlds worst hangover  !

Hope you've all had a good weekend  

Take care
Kathryn


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Kate 

Kathryn and Lizzy


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your support, I'm still confused, but am going to try to speak to the other consultant at work tomorrow.

Kate   Hope you feel a bit brighter tomorrow.

Sukie - That's brilliant news about the treatment!!

Sailaice - Thanks for the text, hope the downregging's going ok.

Kathryn - Hope the hangovers lifting!!

Lisa - Welcome!

Emma- Good news about the waiting list!!  

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned, hope you are ok xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ewww just done this evenings "sniffing"   Horrible taste in my throat and my nose is stinging a bit  

Em ~ I think you should have a lap and dye and then there will be a better chance of the jabs working  

Kathryn ~ Hope you had a good night and don't feel too rough  

Kate ~ Hope you are feeling better hon. Don't feel down  

Sukie ~ I do it right up until my IUI. I have to continue doing it when I start jabbing.


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning all

Sailaice - I hope the sniffing is going ok.  Poor you - I hate anything to do with noses, I used to have medication that I had to put up my nose and couldn't do it, so ended up having to inject myself with the stuff instead!!  Well done to DH  

Kathryn - I do hope your dog is feeling better by now and the antibiotics have kicked in.

Lizzy - hope your BMS went well!  

Tamsin - how did DH interview go?  Fingers crossed for him.  .  You mentioned AF   is due Friday, will you test or wait and see?  Mine is also due Friday, and would love to hand in and wait and see till about Sunday - but will most likely test Friday!  


helen - hope your DH is OK and got some rest over the weekend.

EmilyCaitlin - so sorry the appointment didn't go well.  

Emma - hope the (.)(.) are still sore - and that it might be a good sign!  Sorry to hear you are missing DH  

Lisa - welcome to the thread.  Try not to worry about having no symptoms, I don't really remember having many symptoms during tww in either of my pregnancies.

My cold seems to have settled down a bit, I think the rest did me good.  Now into second week of   and no real symptoms think I might be getting sore (.)(.) but not sure if it is my imagination!  Plus I sometimes get that before AF anyway!

Hi to anyone I missed, it has been a busy thread over the weekend!
Take care
DC
XX


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Ladies  

Emmab - how's it going hun?? Any signs or feelings?? Hope you're not feeling too crazy  . Good news about the IVF   but also wishing you lots of babydust in the meantime  

Lisa - How are you hun?? I know what you mean about feeling guilty, I went on a big bender for my birthday and I feel so guilty today!!   

Sailaice - Hows the downregging going   - Hope your cold passes soon, I swear by taking the efferecent 1000mg vit c, it really blows a cold out of the water.

Kate - How are you feeling today. Hope you're a bit less down in the dumps  

Emilycatlin - Any joy with your consultant  

DeloresC - Glad the cold has passed. Fingers crossed for your   - I'm in the first week and already going   so I'll be a total fruit loop this time next week !!

Sukie and LizzyM -  , how are you both?

Well I really overindulged this weekend so I feel fat and frumpy today and am now trying to eat sensibly. Luckily I'm on call this week so I can't have a drink even if I fancy it  . Probably a good thing as my will power is a bit low at the moment  .   is already doing my head in and I'm only 5 days in  

Hi to anyone I've missed
Take care
Kathryn


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hallo ladies  

I had my ultrasound today to check on my hydro - its still there.  The sonographer said I also have a small fibroid at the top of my uterus! I was feeling fine about it until I got home and checked out fibroids on the internet, and now I'm really worried    She also found some kind of cyst or follicle on my left ovary which she said had blood in or around it.  What's that all about?  I'll have to wait until 15 June to see my consultant to find out!  Does anyone have any info or advice on any of this for me?  

It never rains but it pours, does it? 

Sorry for no personals today, I need to get my head round this  

Have a good day and good luck to everyone on their 2ww!  

Helen
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just a quickie, as am at work.  My consultant thinks it may only be a couple of weeks until I can have a lap and dye, so in that case I may go for it!!  Hope you are ok,

em


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry don't really know enough of you all to do personals!  I'm sure I will do over the next week or so!  

Sorry Helen don't know much about cysts or fibroids  They did find a cyst on my ovary when i started investigations, but it's sorted its self out with a couple of cycles (although it worried me too).  Try not to look too far in to what you read on the internet sometimes it can seem worse than it actually is!  

Kathryn - Don't feel so mift over the indigence I mean drunk people can and do get pregnant   

Anyway getting all nervous about tomorrow with consultant, got all my questions wrote down and my diary to hand, but for some reason just feel really unsettled like I've forgot something! 

Also the phantom 2ww symptoms seem to have got me today - feeling really sick and tired! I'm going mad   don't know if it's in my head or not and it could be a bit of nervousness!!

Hope your all OK.

Lisa
  x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies, just another quick one from me as i am about to have dinner!

I hope you all had a good weekend! As for me i was ment to have bms yesterday as it was cd14 and i only went and fell asleep,   have a look at my diary it explains it better! Am really worried that we have messed it up this month now, we are going to have some bms and hope that its not to late! Any advice ladies would be great! I am now on 2ww so prepare for some stressful posts  !

Love to you all

Liz x x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thank you girls u never fail in cheering me up 

I am better today - spent yesterday with hubby mum and brothers and cheered me up 

Have been on a long day at work today and off out swimming in a bit!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Girls  

I have been off work ill today. Really bad migraine and feel so crappy. Don't know if it's the synarel must be too early for that I think.

Liz ~ Good Luck with this 2ww honey!! I have everything crossed.

Lisa ~ Take lots of you time if you are tired hon!! Hope this 2ww is the one for you  

Em ~ Great news that you are going for the lap and dye! I am so pleased for you it will be a really positive move before you start injections.

Helen ~ It shouldn't be too long and you will find out the time will fly by now and if it was really serious they would have had you in by now.

Kathryn ~ I was a bit over indulgent at the w/end too so am being a good girl now me and DH are becoming health freaks now treatment has kicked off!

DC ~ I think I would rather inject it than do the nose thing as I am sure I'm not doing it properly. I might ask next time I go there.

Kate ~ Enjoy swimming


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Saila how is the DR going?

Kate xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi

Just a quickie from me as my internet connection is playing up.

Day 28 today. Have been having a few niggly pains this afternoon so not holding out much hope 

Sailace- Hope you feel better soon.

Kate- Have a good swim.

Lizzie- Have fun!!!

Lisa- Welcome!

Emma x


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Hello all

Im on my 2 ww again. im on day 20 of my cycle so fingers crossed.

Not to sure whats going to happen thow because i done ovulation tests for 10 days and by them i haven't ovulated!!! Any ideas  
Im not going to buy them again i dont think!!!

Im not looking forward to my af coming because i got on holiday 2 days after its due!! 

hope your all well and i have my fingers crossed for you all.

take care and have a nice day 

xxx


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Helen ~ how you doing? Hope you've managed to get your head around the situation . I'm afraid I don't know enough about it to comment but I am sending you loads of positive vibes        

Lisa ~ How are the symptoms? Hope they are the real deal for you this month  . Did things go well with the consultant?

Sailaice ~ Ugh, poor you, migraines are just horrid and make you feel so crappy , hope you're feeling a bit better now 

LizzyM ~ Fingers crossed   

Kate ~ Glad you're feeling a bit better 

Emmab ~ Heres some positive vibes and baby dust - just in case      

KT4UK ~ I've heard really mixed thoughts about the reliability of the OV kits so TBH I wouldn't completely trust it. However I'm no medical prof so it's just my opinion !! Good luck for , where are you going for your hols 

 to everyone else

Well I've got the day off work today so I'm spending it in my PJ's watching TV and maybe having a long soak in the bath later. 
Very self indulgent I know but S  D it, why not 

Hope you all have a great day
Kathryn


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi

I've just got back from consultants and she has decided to put me on Clomid - is that still trying Naturally?

Quite happy to try something!

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi all

This will be totally a 'me' post I'm afraid as really busy at work.
Still going   on   , but only 3 more sleeps until test day - unless I do manage to hang on until Saturday (yeh right!  )

My (.)(.) are still sore and getting more so each day so I can't help feeling really hopefully, but trying hard not to get carried away before testing.

I had a dream last night that I got BFP, but it was really odd as the peestick had 4 windows and it was difficult to work out which one was giving the result ?  This has certainly raised my hopes as last time I was pg I dreamed about BFP - but again I am trying to calm myself down as I certainly don't have any other sypmtoms ... but didn't really last time either!
GRRRR roll on Friday so I know either way!

Big hugs to everyone - sorry I haven't done personals.
DC
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls! 

I am back at work today and feeling much better 

DC ~ Friday _(and your BFP I hope)_ will be here before we know it 

Lisa ~ No you are not TTC naturally anymore but still stick around here, I haven't been TTC naturally for ages and won't be moved  The clomid board is lovely now and the moderator RosieP is lovely too!!

Kathryn ~ Ooo you little minx making me jealous! I want to be at home in pjs watching daytime TV!!

Emma ~ When are you testing? 

Kate ~ I keep thinking I am doing it wrong  and it tastes gross too!! But apart from the evil side effects - great


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

*Just a quickie for DC - GOOD LUCK FOR FRIDAY*,                    

May your dream come true


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for your reply's. i am going to tenerife nest friday   
I dont know if i should take a test with me if my af doesn't show up or make myself wait until i come home. Think i might have to take one   or i'll be going mad out there.

DC-good luck friday       

sailaice - glad your feeling better today

LisaBerts- good luck with clomid, i hope it works for you

Kathryn Emma - a day in ur pj's sounds great. i use to love those days

hello to everyone else hope your all well.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh my God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am finally back on line after being messed around and having to change broadband provider. 
What a nightmare.

Tried to quickly catch up, but will have a proper read.

Missed you all! (sniff!)

Love Caddy x


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

hello caddy.

i don't think we have met so wanted to say hi.

its a nightmare this internet business!!!

hope your well

Katie


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Caddy ~  , looking forward to getting to know you  

Katie ~ It's a toughy but I reckon I'd have to take one with me if I was in that position. Like you say you'll end up mad   otherwise and you don't want that stress when you should be enjoying yourself !

Kathryn


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Kathryn Emma - i know what you mean. think i'll take one then.  

i just hope it doesn't come just before i go away!! dreading it   

Katie


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Katie and Kathryn!

Nice to meet you too! 

I am a bit of an old timer on this thread, I am afraid! 

Katie - sending you loads of positive vibes for this month!    My AF always waits until I am on holiday! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

thanks sailaice - I'm still hopeful that I won't need to start taking Clomid, coz still on my natural   and I've got sensitive (.)(.) like never before, and that would be about right for me  just get some treatment sorted and find out this was my month anyway!

Hi to everyone and good luck and loads of baby dust   

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Caddy good to have you back  How are things with you?

Dc Good luck for Fri  

Good luck with clomid I'll catch up with you on there x 

Sal Glad your feeling better 

Tamsin How are you doing?


----------



## mckenziesmummy (Apr 6, 2007)

hi all,iam lucy,i have been ttc for nearly 3 yrs unexplained infertility,today i got a BFN and a.f has arrived,good news is that periods are now very regular and have been since dec,just thought id say hello and be seeing you all next month   good luck everyone


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Lucy sorry it was a bfn   good luck for this cycle  
Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Will get a proper catch up with u all tomorrow as been on a long day today!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Me Lovelies 

Kate ~ Hope it was a good day as well as a long one 

Lucy ~ Sorry it was a BFN! You can stick around though a lot of us post and we aren't on the 2ww!

Sukie ~ How are you feeling sweetie?

Lisa ~ I am hopeful for you too. Sore (.)(.) are a good sign 

Caddy!! I have missed you loads!! Don't disappear again!!

Katie ~ I would take one!! Most defiantely.

I am still downregging grrr I feel fine though.... albeit a bit moody


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Morning all

sailaice - Glad your feeling ok hun appart from being a bit moody  

Lucy - Welcome Lucy. Sorry it was a BFN. Fingers crossed for next month  

Caddy - Thank you hun. The   knows when were going on holiday but hopefully she wont show!!

Kate - Hope you had a good day whatever you was doing

Im on day 21 now. keep getting tingly boobs but dont know if that means anything!! fingers crossed.

Have a good day everyone

katie xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning campers!

It is lovely to be back with all you fab girls!

A big welcome to Lucy!  Sorry to hear about the BFN! The old witch truly is a cow!

Sailace - you don't sound like you are enjoying the sniffing. I just remember having to sniff in the loo occasionally if I was out and was so worried everyone thought I was sniffing coke or something! Hang in there, chick!

Sukie - I have been trying to catch up. Is it right that you are going to be starting IVF soon? How exciting! Where are you going to be having it? Sorry for not being completely up to speed.

Hi Tamsin - what are you up to?

Kate - poor you. You sound knackered, chick. Sending a big hug to my favourite Reading fan! 

Katie - the tingly boobs sound promising. (ooh that sounded a bit pervy, didn't it? Well you know what I mean). Keeping my fingers crossed for you.    

Hope everyone is having a good day so far!

Me got all the AF signs. When it arrives, I will be having blood tests at the ARGC to see if I can go ahead this month. Am hoping the evil fsh has come down. If it has I will go straight onto stimming. Eek! Will keep you posted!

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy ~ I keep thinking people are going to think that as I keep rubbing my nose and sniffing up   I have everything crossed that FSH has come down and you can start stimming!! How exciting 

Katie ~ I hope those tingly (.)(.) means something positive! Hope your taking it very easy missy and letting DH do everything 

I feel really anxious now.....


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Afraid its a BFN for me too. AF arrived at lunch time 

My internet at home is playing up so am quickly using the works computer. No time for personals I'm afraid.

Glad to see you back Caddy!

Emma xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

Is it OK if I join on you here.  I'm on my first clomid 2WW and going slowly but surely round the twist ?    

Nix


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Afternoon all

Emma - Sorry the nasty AF has come. Fingers crossed for next month.  

sailaice - I hope the sore (.)(.) means something!!!!!! Will find out next wed. DP doing everything. I dont think so!!!  
It must be nasty sniffing stuff up your nose!!  

Caddy -   thank you. 

Nix - Welcome.  hope your   doesn't come 

Hope your all having a nice day

Katie xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Katie- Not seeing DH again til June so will try again then! 

Nix- 

Emma x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Emma - so sorry to hear about your BFN. It is just so RUBBISH!  Sending you a big hug, honey.  Do stay with us though even though you are having a few weeks off!

Hi Sailace - how is this afternoon's snorting going? 

Hi Katie -keep prodding those (.)(.)'s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Welcome to Nix! Don't worry about going round the bend. We are all deranged on here anyway! How are you finding the Clomid?

Love Caddy x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi all and thanks for your welcomes  

Not found the clomid too bad - had the usuals: sweats, tears and   moods, but if it brings me a BFP then bring it all on !!!!!

Think I'm spent the majority of today searching for symptoms that have turned into BFP's and trying to work out if I've got any      Only thing I seem to have that seems weird are twinges/aches/pains low down in my belly that I don't normally have (I think!)  - anyone shed any light on that ??

When are you all due to test ??

Hope I can be of some support to you all as well !   

Nix


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls how r u all?

Flying visit for me but thanks girls for thinking of me! Am totally shattered with working!!

Saila - thinking of u loads hun.

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Nix - im due to test next wed!! 2 days before my holiday!!!

sending         to you

Hi Kate - im well thank you. How are you?

Katie xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hope you get an added visitor in the form of a beanie for your hols hun


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies, just quick on from me really, just hecking that you are all well and being good?!?

Nix76 welcome huni and good luck!

Sal how the down reg going sweetie?

Katie i hope you get your BFP huni, would be a great way to start your hols!

Kate i hope you arent feeling to shattered now hun! How was slim world this week?

Caddy welcome back huni, i have missed you! Are you well?

Lucy and Emma sorry girls about your BFN,    to you both for this month

Hi to anyone i have missed!

As for me i am on day 5 of 2ww and no symptoms or anything, dont think we have done it this month, i just have this feeling!

Love and luck to all

Liz x x x x x x


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Nix Don't worry hun we'll get ya though it, have you been getting any symptoms?

Caddy It's been kind of a last minute decision to go for the IVF I just didn't want to waste any more time. Not getting any younger   
I'm going to Woking Nuffield and will be starting on day 21 of my next cycle which I'm due this weekend. Hope fsh has gone down and you get to start   are you on the short protocol? Good luck hun 

Saila I'm good thanks, starting to get a few A/F pains but didn't think it had worked this month. Glad your ok apart from the bad moods 

LizzyM Good luck in the 2ww 

Katie Good luck for next Wednesday  

Sukie


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi ladies  

Can't stop but just wanted to check in and say good luck to anyone testing xx and calm thoughts to all on 2ww  

catch up soon

kathryn


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning all
Hope everyone is fine.

Tamsin - where are you?  Hope you are ok, I don't think you have been around all week.  Thinking of you.

Katie - good luck for your hols and fingers crossed for bfp!!

Sailaice - glad the DR isn't too bad, hope you are begining to feel less 'under the weather'.  Can't offer much advice other than to say try to take it easy ....  

Caddy - good luck for you 

Emma and Lucy - so sorry to hear about your bfns  

Nix - I welcome, I am due to test tomorrow  

DC
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning My Lovelies!! 

Emma ~ I am so sorry it is a BFN babe   Not long till June sweetie and DH will be home. Are you taking plenty of vits to thicken your womb lining up?

Nix ~ Of course you can join us sweetie!!

Caddy ~ Yesterday and todays snorting is going great    How are you today?  

Kate ~ I am thinking of you too lots sweetie!  

Lizzy ~ Don't think like that sweetie   You never know!! You need to think happy thoughts  

Sukie ~ Hope the cramps are the implanting kind! Any update?  

Kathryn ~ 

DC ~ I have everything crossed for testing tomorrow!!

Well girlies not much to tell from my end. I am so boring at the mo, early nights and going no where!! I have having a mad tidy up at home tonight!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning fellow 2WW'ers !!

Thanks so much for all your welcomes - I feel at home now  

Don't up to date enough to do personals yet - sorry, but HELLO and good luck and    to anyone testing !!!!!

Hmmm - symptoms   The only thing I'm really noticing at the moment that seems different to normal are little niggly low down aches and pains - don't normally get those, but guess that could just be from the clomid/pregnyl couldn't it ?!  I don't feel very positive about this, but I'm trying   

How you all doing 

Nix


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Its really warm and sunny outside again and its a day off for me till next wednesday now!!

Oh and i put on half a pound at SW last nite!! But then i was eating shortbread at work this week!!

I will try and get a proper catch up soon but i am so busy lately!

Kate xx


----------



## brandi (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello ladies,  
i am to test 03 May, wanted to join you if that is alright?    I am 7dpt with two 7/8 celled embies put bact on the 3rd day. I am currently also taking gestone injections which are becomming very painful. Anyone similar?

Thank you,
Brandi


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Brandi and welcome - I have seen your other post - and yes you tested way too early!  Postive vibes for BFP on May 1st.   

Well ladies - I am having to do another post today as I have been VERY VERY naughty    this morning I tested one day early   some one send the peestick police!  

The reason I didn't shamefully   admit this earleir as it was inconclusive (serves me right)  it certainly looked   to start with but then when I held it up to the light (sad and desperate I know!) there was perhaps something there.  I wouldn't go so far as to say it was a faint line - more a shadow.  So I have no idea whether it was just a mark on the test!   

Totally serves me right.  Although I have been trying to keep my hopes down I think I was convinced it would be bfp.  I still have v sore (.)(.) and have started to feel cr p.

So I am off to Boots to buy some more peesticks to test again tomorrow when I should have done.  Will probably buy 2 just in case, but will get cheapo Boots own brand.  Wish me luck for tomorrow and tell me off for being silly and not waiting!!
DC
xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Delores,

Good luck for tomorrow hun - really hope it's a strong BFP   

You made me   at holding it up to the light - I've done this many times.  Have even gone and stood in teh garden thinking that "natural" light would somehow help   

Nix


----------



## brandi (Jan 11, 2006)

delores,

I am wishing you all the luck in the world      

good luck

brandi


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

DC ~ Good luck for tomorrow!! Do it first thing on the morning!!

Brandi ~ This is the TTC naturally thread sweetie so I don't think anyone on here is having IVF but I'm not trying to get rid of you!! Please stay with us   We are a mixture of TTC naturally girls and girls having treatment. I am having IUI and currently downregging. How are you?

Kate ~ My mum put 1/2 a lb on last night too!! She was really good I mean perfect so I have come to the conclusion last night the scales were wrong


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL saila!!

I think the scales are wrong as well!! LOL

Still it has made me determined this week to do well and lose that pound and a half for my half stone!!

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Kate - shortbread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What were you thinking of? You should have been eating Yorkie or minty Aero or something nice!   

Hi Sailace - hope you enjoy your tidy up tonight!  Still it will all be worthwhile when you achive your goal.    Just very boring in the getting there! 

Sukie - wow fab news re the IVF. Woking have really good success rates too. So excited for you.

Delores - best of luck for tomorrow!    Keepng my fingers crossed for you.

Hi Brandi - hope you are not going too mad in the 2ww. Impossible not to really. Think calm and positive! 

Hi LizzyM - nice to be back with you all too.   

Big helloos to Emma and Tamsin and Katie and Kathryn and Helen and Emily and Lucy and everyone else on here! Hope everyone is having a good day! Nearly the weekend. Hooray!

Love Caddy x


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Remember me!!!

Sorry I haven't been about lately but I think I was being too negative and gave on on the whole ttc naturally thing, which I know is silly as we are unexplained.  I haven't even known where I have been in my cycle, until yesterday when the witch showed  .

Sailiace - hows the sniffing going, hope it's not too bad as I'm sure I will be starting it soon as well

Kate - Shortbread, I love Shortbread!!!  I am doing W Watchers at the moment, lost 2lbs last week, trying to get good and healthy before any tx starts

Sukie - Wow things are really moving for you now with the IVF,was that a last minute decision?  Hope u r OK xxx

Emma B - just read your post about your AF showing yesterday lunchtime, mine came then too   .  Hope you are OK, not long till June now    

Caddy - Welcome back you've been away too, have a good weekend too.....

Delores - sending you     for testing 2m.

There are lots of new people I haven't met before, hope I don't miss anyone

 to Delores, Nik76, Brandi, Kathryn, Katie & Lizzy

Love Katyloulou


----------



## brandi (Jan 11, 2006)

ladies,
i didn't realize that this was natural thread, it doesn't matter to me because i think the information and support in is very valuable.
i truly hope you all are doing well, i believe that we are not given anything we can't handle.
So is there any one doing IVF?

take care all and thank you for taken me in with such support.

brandi


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

My internet has been playing up all week  so I haven't been able to talk to DH on the Skype , although he's been very good ringing everyday. He's now uncontactible for 5 days and low and behold the internet has found a new lease of life! Typical ! At least it means I can chat to you lovely girls properly 

Sailace- Glad the sniffings not too bad. DH isn't coming home in June ...... I'm going out to see him instead . We are having a week in Miami and then 2 weeks in South America where he is working. I can't wait! It will give me an idea of what it will be like when I move out there for six months in October.

Brandi- Welcome and Good Luck!

Kathryn- Sorry the   arrived. If DH was home we could have been cycle buddies this month. Good luck.

Sukie- Exciting news about the IVF 

Delores- Good luck for tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you!  

Fingers crossed for lots of BFP's

Emma xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy - but i love shortbread!!!

Kathryn - lovely to see u! I know shortbread is my weakness! Its making my mouth water now thinking about it! Well done with WW.

Brandi - thats ok join in with us here!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi girls

Hi Kathryn good to see you back  Sorry the witch turned up. Yes it was a last minute decision it I got a bfn on my second of three clomid and then found out my older sister was pregnant with her third baby (sadly she m/c a week and a half ago  ) After all I needed to make a move, v excited about it all, though I don't know how long that will last  Good luck hun Hope you get a bfp this month 

Saila Still getting AF pains and cm is getting darker so I think it's just a matter of time, hope you are well x

Caddy   

Hi Brandi Welcome, how are you doing?  I'll be starting IVF from day 21 of my next cycle.

Delores Hope you get a BFP  

Hi Kate

Sukie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Y'all 

Sorry, I've been AWOL again......work busy again!

Well AF showed up a couple of days early on Tuesday  Was also up at St Mary's, London on Tuesday. DH came along too, which made a nice change! Con seemed to take me more seriously and be more proactive with DH there!! Had routine scan to check on cyst, and turns out it has collapsed! Was re-scanned by a more senior Dr, for a 2nd opinion and seems it has indeed collapsed! Lots of fluid in pelvis, (contents of cyst). So being re-scanned in 3 months, so things have time to settle down, then if still same, (they have no idea at this stage, whether it will get totally re-absorbed, re-fill or a new one grow), have an HSG and see if right tube has unblocked at all and check left is still open.

DH got his job and starts Monday .......approx 7 min walk to work! One extreme to the other!!! So got to get used to a yet another new routine again.

Sinus infection a lot better, but still bunged up at time and snotty others! May need to go see GP

Will try and catch up properly at the weekend, (lookin' nice and hot according to forecast - yehah!!), but in meantime  to all and *Caddy*, good to se ya back, *Delores*... hon, hope it's good news and *sailaice*...sniff, sniff!!! ........


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Hi all.....

I still have (.)(.) ache!!! I dont want to get my hopes up thow. Another thing i have been soooo hungry!!!!

Hope your all well will catch up tomorrow

Katie xxx


----------



## brandi (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank you again for the warm welcome. with each day i am growing less optimistic, doesn't feel like any thing is brewing. this morning i feel every normal except for the sluggish feeling the gestone gives me. I will be so surprised if i am pg. i have such high hopes for this pregnancy. I wanted to do things that i didn't get to do last time. I wanted to treat my self and enjoy every moment, not like the first time when i was so nervous and jumpy. I think i will be utterly devastated if i am not pg, as this is my very last attempt.    

i wonder if any has every lost their appetite instead of getting really hungry in early pregnancy?
i hope every one is doing well, is any else here awaiting testing? 
Brandi


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning 2ww'ers !

How's everyone doing today?  Nothing going on with me really - don't think it will have worked this month    DH is convinced it will and although I love him for being so positive about it, I don't want to get caught up in it with him cos I don't think I could handle the crash back down to earth when that bloody witch shows up.  However, it aint over till she shows, so     for us all.

Sorry for no personals - at work and have to keep minimising the screen so hard to keep up!   to all 

Nix


----------



## brandi (Jan 11, 2006)

NIX,
i am not going to tell you that don't worry because that would very very hipicritical of me, so what i will say is that you know your body and what is happening. But i also think that if you adopt a negative out look it does affect your out come. So me personally refuse to take tyhe defeat just yet. 

How are you feeling, why are you sure it's over? when is your offical test date? i will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Brandi,

I just find it hard to belive that it will ever happen after 6 years, but then again that was all ttc naturally and now I'm on clomid so who knows!!  I test on 5th may according to the nurse, but that would make quite a short cycle for me so I might try and hang out for a few more days. DH said more or less the same as you last night about negative attitude so I must try for this final week of the 2ww to be more positive.  

I am still getting all these little niggles low down in my belly that make me think.....

How are you feeling ??

Nix


----------



## brandi (Jan 11, 2006)

nix,
This morning i could feel my self taking the dark plunge into the negative, but i think the one difference i can make between the times i didn't get pg and this time is that i mentally gave up in the 2nd week of the 2ww. i made my self think why should it happen to me, so this time ( not to sound all mental, but.....) i have read alot of diaries on here and most of them were positive till the end and got bfp

any who.. your hubby is right. 
with the clomid are you doing predictor kits? So i am assuming that your only obstacle is ovulation, so that means you can keep trying and trying. Thats great. It will happen, especially since you know you have already done it once before.  

Brandi


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow you girls can sure  

Brandi ~ There are lots of people who have thought they had a BFN then got a BFP! Positivity is good to have though.

Nix ~ My hubby always tell me not to be negative too! Janie used to look in the mirror and say "I will get pregnant and she did"

Tamsin ~ Sorry about the evil   Good news about the HSG as they can also move debris out of tubes. There are people who fall pg after them! Hope the cyst stay away completely!! I totally sick of the sniffing my nose hurts!

Sukie ~ The dark cm could mean anything! Stay positive honey!! Any news today?  

Emma ~ Can I have your DH? I want to go to Miami   Will you be moving to South America or Miami?

Katyloulou ~ I remember you!!   I'm glad your back. How's things with you?

Caddy ~ I still didn't tidy up...  Doing it tonight though and sorting the cattery and garden too   Are you having IVF soon Caddy?

Kate ~ I was naughty last night I had jacket potatoes with butter and cheese and chicken tonight....and I am currently munching on a egg mayo and stuffing baguette!! Going for a power walk this weekend.

Nearly the weekend girls!! How exciting!! I have lots to do this weekend and a christening to go to on Sunday so tomorrow will be a busy day for me


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Gosh its quiet on here today. WHERE IS EVERYONE 

Nix and Brandi sending you lots of positive vibes 

Saila No change today still lots of AF pains and pink cm, but I'm gonna test in the morning if it's a no show  How are you doing?

Hi girls 


Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Have been on a long day at work and it was really busy!!

Saila - your dinner sounded really yummy!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi Kate how are things with you apart from the long hours?


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello

Hope everyone is well?- there was a lot to catch up with after being away for a week!

Got back from my hols on Wednesday night. I had a lovely time- soooooo relaxing!

AF showed up midway through hols but felt OK about it- think it was better than when I'm home coz I was feeling all positive and floaty so it was easier to think "fine, lets work towards the next month then..." Also it means I can book in my PCT so 1 month closer to HSG.

Came crashing down to earth a bit once I got home and got a bit upset but trying to keep up with the positive...

Fingers crossed for all of you in 2ww.

Susie xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi 2WW'ers !!

Sukie - have you tested today hun ?   

All the symptoms I seemed to be having have vanished now, so am preparing myself for coming on as normal this month. Still don't test for a week yet, but would be stunned if it was anything other than a negative...........ecstatic, but stunned !

Hope you're all ok and not going to   on your 2ww

Nix


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Have just got in from the pub and have been drinking - wish i had never gone down there now as got really upset in there. Went with my friend as she had her re-sit exam for our course yesterday and fancied a drink out but she was chatting with the barmaid there about their daughters (both 16) being pregnant - i got so hot and felt so claustophobic i had to get out of there.

sukie - im ok just tired mainly! Hope u are ok?

Kate xx


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi all
Sorry I haven't been around for the past few days, it is really difficult for me to get to a pc when not at work and I don't work Fridays (yippee)  

Sorry no personals as I only have a few minutes, will try to do some tomorrow.

Anyway -  I am pleased to say 

But even more pleased to say    !!

I am chuffed to bits, but also terrified that we might m/c again, I don't think I would cope.  The good news is that I have been feeling rubbish, so am taking that as a good sign of plenty of hormones.

It is so nice to be able to tell someone as we will keep it to ourselves until after our 12 week scan (assuming we get that far)
I do hope you don't mind if I carry on loitering here for a while as I do want to know how you all get on.
All the best.
Katie and Brandi I think you are both due to test very soon so fingers crossed for you
DC
xx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi DC

Congratulations!!! That is such fantastic news    

Wishing you lots and lots of luck over the next few weeks- we'll all be sending you and the bean lots of positive, healthy vibes      

Susie

xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all just a quick one from me!

DC congratulations huni, so so so pleased for you sweetie! Take it easy hun and please stay on this thread we love you!!  

Sukie any news yet huni? Am thinking of you! x

Kate i hope you are feeling a bit happier today, some people are so insensitive!

Sal how are you huni? Hope down reg is going ok!

Katie and Brandi all the best for your test days    

Nix how are you hun?

Hi to anyone i have missed and i hope you are all having a good weekend!

As for me i am ok, i am day 8 of 2ww, no symptoms or nothing so i am really not getting my hopes up!

Love to all

Liz x x x x x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OOOO i have just noticed my bubbles end in 8 could someone sort them out for me?!?

Please please please!

x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

mind if i gate crash?? I'm on the 2ww and test on the 8th of may...if i get that far as i usually start spotting b4 then. Had a lap and endo lasered at the endo feb and this month me and dh have really gone for it. feeling positive at times and then hysterical at others!! not drinking alcohol or t and coffee and eating plenty of fruit and veg. Drinking 2 l of water a day and having brazil nuts and pineapple juice.

Have had cramping and a few days ago had dark stringy blood, not much though. very sore boobs, but then i always have that anyway.

Feel like i'm getting my hopes up for nothing really and think why should this month be any different. keep telling myself to be more positive!!  

Chatting LizzyM helps as we are testing a few days apart (cheers Lizzy).

love cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi !!

Delores - that it fantastic news!!  Congrats hun    

How's everyone doing today ?  Sorry no personals - gonna rush off in a minute!

Hope you're all OK and staying   

Nix.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

Delores That is great news, well done   Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months 

Well I tested yesterday morning and it was a BFN and the witch turned up a while later, I'm fine about it as I didn't think anything had happened this month.

Sukie


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Delores - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sukie - Sorry your AF showed,     for your tx starting soon, it helps to have a plan to focus on

Hi to everyone else, got to rush going to a 40th B'day party 2night

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Delores - big congrats hun!

lizzyM - i feel a bit better today - just having a real rubbish time lately to be honest.

cleo31 - welcome hun and good luck for testing.

Kate xx


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

doh!  I just lost a post I was half way through!

Anyway - I was saying thank you all for your kind wishes it means a great deal.

Lizzy - fingers crossed for you.

Cleo - welcome, the support here is fab.  I also drank pineapple juice everyday of my tww and I just got    good luck for your    

Sukie so sorry to hear   arrived, I hope it hasn't been too bad for you.      for next time

Kathryn - I hope you enjoyed the party!

Sailaice - I was thinking about you last night wondering how long you DR for and then what your next steps will be?

Tamsin - great news on hubby's new job!  

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned
DC
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning My Lovelies 

DC ~  Well done you!! Here's to a happy healthy 9 months 

Kate ~ Hope you are feeling better sweetie!! How come your feeling down? 

Kathryn ~ Hope you had fun at the 40th 

Sukie ~







I'm so sorry it was a BFN babe, I have everything crossed for you treatment.

Cleo ~ Welcome and I hope you get your BFP!!

Well my scan is this Friday  I am hoping for a nice thin lining and no follies so I can begin menopur


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

hello all

Saila - all the best for Friday hun

Delores C - well done on your     thats fab news. i hope you have a healthy 9 months. take it easy hun   

KatyLouLou - hello. i hope you had a good time at the party

Sukie - sorry your af turned up hun  

cleo31 - welcome hun. your situation is very similar to mine. all the best for testing on the 8th. i have my fingers crossed for you.

LizzyM - thank you hun. good luck with your testing to

hello to everyone else and hope your all well.

I'm on day 26 now so only 2 more days to go until i can test. I'm not to sure whats going to happen. been feeling strange but i suppose I'll have to wait and see.

i hope the dreaded witch doesn't show up for me to take her on holiday with me Friday!!!

hugs to you all. take care 

Katie xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Had my day 1 bloods today (after a very evil AF failed to come on time and left me with a 17 day luteal phase and a glimmer of hope - b*tch!). FSH had come down a smidge, so can go ahead! Yippee! Got a scan tomorrow (CD2 - eek, how vile!) to check there are no cysts etc. If all is ok, should start stims on Friday I think (could be around the same time as you, Sailace!).

Anyway, enough of me..................

Delores - huge congrats on your BFP! Bet you are over the moon! 

Hi Kate - what have you been up to today? Are you still off?

Katie -good luck for testing. You may be lucky, as BFPs often seem to run in pairs on this thread.

Sukie - full sympathies on AF arriving, honey. Are you hoping to start IVF this cycle?

Sailace - good luck for your scan on Friday. How are you feeling at the mo? Still enjoying the sniffing? 

Big   to Kathryn and Tamsin and Helen (where are you?), Cleo, LizzyM, Emily (hope you are ok), Nix, Katyloulou! Hope everyone is ok!

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

DC - WOW, I've just logged on and I can't believe your excellent news . So chuffed for you hun, CONGRATULATIONS  

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been around for a while but I've had a lot on at work and a bit of a family crisis too! My dear mum has been living over seas for the last 9 years and now my grandad is sick she desperately wants to come home . My stepfather on the other hand has no desire to live in the UK again and has told her if she comes back he isn't coming with her. She is a total emotional wreck, and the worst of it all is she doesn't have much of a support network out there as all her family live here. Well all power to her though because last Friday she found the stength to book her ticket (one way) to arrive back in June. Don't quite know what her state of mind will be when she gets back but she's going to stay with us for a while until she finds her feet. I sense a bit of an emotional rollercoaster coming on  ! Guess we'll just have to play things as they come and do our best to be supportive and positive  

Sorry for the me post, I just needed to vent! - promise to actch up on some personals v soon xx

Take care  
Kathryn Emma (I see there another Kathryn spelt the same way, hi Kathryn  )

p.s. I'm on the 2nd week of my 2WW. Due to test thurs / friday. Going a bit   but luckily haven't had to much time to worry. Sod's law as usual though as Thurs is also my wedding anniversary


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93645.0


----------

